# The Happy Bunny Family



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 16, 2011)

I thought I'd start another blog for my bunnies! Hopefully I will do better at maintaining this one than some of my past blogs. And I hope people enjoy reading about my bunnies and seeing pictures. I LOVE comments!

So, about my happy bunny family. We live in Fairbanks, Alaska. Dad and Mom are my husband and me. My husband fixes computers for a living and I am a college student pursuing a degree in Elementary Education. At this point I have 1 more year of classes before my student teaching year, but the next year will only be 2 classes each semester so it will be very easy. When I'm not doing school stuff or doing things in preparation for being a teacher (such as growing my classroom library and reading tons of books about teaching as well as children's books), I like to cook, bake, read, do crafty things, and of COURSE play with my babies/pets!

We have 6 pet bunnies. Wouldn't have guessed we'd have that many, but we are very happy with them. I know 6 rabbits sounds like a lot, but somehow it doesn't feel like a lot to me because they all have distinct personalities and I love them all. My bunnies bring me lots of happiness.

Rory is the oldest. He is 4 years old now and a mini lop mix or something. We got him from the animal shelter when he was about 8 months old and it was absolutely love at first sight. He is my big, sometimes grouchy, very quirky loppy boy and I'm completely smitten with him! His special talents include holding his hears up, down, in between, or some combination, biting boy bunnies on the face, sounding like an elephant when he binkies, and being able to melt my heart 100% of the time. Here he is lounging in a mixing bowl for some reason:







Phoebe Mae is almost 3 (she will actually turn 3 on our 1st wedding anniversary). She is a Holland Lop-Mini Rex mix. We got her at 8 weeks old from someone down in Seattle, she was from an accidental litter. Her nickname is Stinkerbell because she has litter box issues. She is a very smart girl, quite sweet, and although she's laid back, she can beat the snot out of much larger bunnies when she feels threatened. Here she is:






We don't have any idea how old Ned is or what breed he is. He's a very special boy with a sad story. I saw him on Petfinder but my husband wouldn't let me get him. A couple weeks later we got a call from a friend asking if we wanted his other friend's rabbit that he just got from the shelter. The friend sent us pictures and I immediately recognized the bunny, but he was missing an ear now! Turns out the shelter staff had put him and another little bunny in a cage with a big male lop and the lop tore off one of each bunnies' ears  The friend adopted him but her bunny didn't like him. We agreed to take him in and went and got him then named him Ned. Ned is a complete sweetie. Very, very endearing and loooooves pets and snuggles. He loves food even more! Here's Nedders:






Kerensa is my little darling. She just turned 1 and is a Holland Lop. We're crazy about our little girl. Last summer we got her from a very good breeder at the fair. She was originally promised to someone else and I was heartbroken but the other buyer backed out so we got her! She's a tiny little thing and still looks exactly the same as she did the day we got her (though she's grown some of course and is now about 1 1/2 pound). Kerensa brings me lots of happiness and everyone that sees her loves her because she's adorable and sweet. Here she is:






Maximus is our newest little man! We got him and his sis at Petco last Sunday, they're only 6 weeks old and Mini Rexes. Went in to get litter and a fish and came out with a pair of baby bunnies. The whole litter was ditched at Petco by their owners so they were adopted out. Maximus is beautiful and very sweet. He has a huge personality for such a tiny guy! I've had the pleasure of being bunny slave to 9 wonderful bunnies over the years of all different breeds and MaxMax is THE most hyper bunny I've ever had. He's always go-go-go and quite the wiggle worm! He's also super affectionate, gives jillions of bunny kisses, and comes running whenever the cage door is open because he likes snuggles and pets. I can tell we are going to be in for some adventures with him and I can't wait 

Mathilde is our baby girl. She is the sister of Maximus. She is more laid back than Maximus. She does like a good binky and can be quite boisterous but is not a little daredevil like him. Mattie loves cuddles too and can often be found snuggling with Maximus. I love her sweet nature and can't wait to see how her personality develops.

Here's a photo of the babies, Mathilde is in the purple mug and Maximus is in the green one:






Aside from our bunnies, we have 3 cockatiels. Phoenix is our little dude who we hand raised last summer. He is the baby of Arthur and Poppet. All the other babies in the 2 clutches the parents had died. Phoenix is very opinionated, cute, loud, fearless, demanding and hilarious!

Phoenix:






A collage I made of the baby birds (we had 6 in all) and their parents, the 8 by 10 hangs right next to my bed:






And I have to mention my angel bunnies, too. Cinnabun was my first rabbit, a Netherland Dwarf. I got him when I was 10 and he died 7 years later. He is responsible for my intense love and adoration of rabbits. He was a wonderful bunny and will always be missed:





Tallulah was my little girl. She died at 7 months of age after lifelong health issues. I only knew her for 5 months but completely and unabashedly adored her and her death hit me really, really (really) hard. She died 3 years ago but I still think about my baby all the time and miss her. We got Kerensa 2 years after Tallulah's death and I was so happy to finally have a Holland Lop again.






Skyler was my gorgeous boy. He was bred by another forum member and flew all the way from Pennsylvania to Alaska to live with us! He was wonderfully sweet, loved everyone (even strangers), was funny, adorable, and loved food. He died from e. Cuniculi complications just over a year ago. We miss our Kybie and want another Dutchie someday, though no other bunny could possibly replace him. He loved bananas:






So, that is our happy bunny family  I hope you enjoyed reading and will come back soon!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2011)

Maximus is so funny! When we brought the babies home last week, they were in a cardboard Petco carrier. I put the box on its side in their cage and they've thoroughly enjoyed sleeping in it, sitting on it, and jumping on and off of it. And putting hay in it! I even found Miss Mathilde stuck in the box a couple days ago, she'd gone inside and somehow it flipped over so she couldn't get out.

Well, the babies have grown a lot in the past week and now the box bends under their weight since it's on its side. For the past few minutes, Maximus has been racing around behind the box, jumping on top, then sliding off it as it bends under his weight, over and over! He's having so much fun and it's adorable. Wish my camera was charged so I could film it.


----------



## Nela (Jul 20, 2011)

If you heard a real high pitch squeal, don't rush to the bunnies, it was just me, expressing my delight at you having started up a blog again *Bounces around happily* You know I simply can't get enough of your wee ones


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 20, 2011)

Love 'em all!


----------



## megs (Jul 20, 2011)

Lowe them!

Aww... I love Neddy!  :innocent:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 20, 2011)

Great New Blog Shiloh.

I look forward to reading ALL the FREQUENT :weee::clapping:inkbouce:updates you will be posting.

I Love all your Bunnies & Birdies.:inlove::heartbeat::hearts

Susan:bunny19:bunnydance::bunnyheart:running bunny:dutch:anotherbun:happybunny:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 20, 2011)

Hooray replies  I made the blog almost a week ago and didn't have any comments so was kind of sad! Thanks Nela, Larry, Megs and Susan 

I got some cute pictures of the babies out in the yard the other day and a funny picture of Mathilde crammed into my shirt pocket. I will post them later today, right now I am at school!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 22, 2011)

Here are the promised pictures! 































The babies had lots of fun outside. I only let them out for a short while because unfortunately they'd rather eat the grass and dandelions than play. That would be fine if they were older but they're only 7 weeks old. They had a little bit of tummy upset after their time outside unfortunately but it cleared up quickly. We're thinking of putting a tarp down out there so they can't get to the grass but still have lots of space to run and play!

They're just growing like crazy. It's been less than 2 weeks but they seem about twice as big! They're super sweet too. If we have them both on the couch at the same time, it's so hard to keep track because they bounce around everywhere! Earlier they were both on the couch with us and I accidentally knocked Maximus into the trash can that was right in front of the couch :shock: Then the trash can fell over and he started to make a bee line for Rory's cage so I reached over to grab him while righting the trash can. Baby Girl was next to me on the couch and fell into the trash can as I was reaching for Max, then while I was picking her up Maximus leaped out of my arms to Paul... it was a pretty crazy 30 seconds and very funny 

Okay, here's a picture of Baby Girl in a pocket:






The shirt is Paul's and I couldn't resist putting it on to get a picture of her  

And here are the little ones snuggled up in their litter box. They love each other so much!






We love our babies. We're thinking of changing Mathilde's name because I haven't been calling her that and I'm not sure if it fits right. Top contestants right now are Adelaide aka Addie, Cecelia aka Cessie (I've taken to calling her Sissy which I HATE and figure Cessie is close and acceptable), Gracie, Delilah and Sophie (Nela-  ). We shall see! I know it's silly to spend so much time on a rabbit's name, but it's important to me that my pets have names that fit them well. Rory, Kerensa, Maximus and Tallulah were very easy to name, Phoebe took about a week, Skyler was Mylo for about a month (anyone remember that?) and Ned was Paxton for a week or two. Now it's hard to think of Ned and Skyler by any other name!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 22, 2011)

Shiloh, I love your Blog.

Your babies are adorable:inlove:. 

I figured they thought they hit the jackpot with all those danylions. YUM YUM I bet they were saying.

What's your weather been like? OMG it's so hot and humid here, I wanted to take the bunnies out onto the balcony Too HOT and Humid.

Looking forward to more pictures and stories of all your munchkins.:biggrin:

Susan:happybunny::bunnybutt::bunny18


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 22, 2011)

Susan, I'm so happy that you like my blog  Even though it isn't much yet! Do you currently have a blog?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 22, 2011)

SQUEAL!!!

You started a blog again! 

YIPPEE!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay, I'm glad you like it and are reading, Peg  I hope my cute bunnies help brighten your day!

So, Kerensa has been feeling extra needy since we brought the babies home. Up until then, she was our little princess and the one we fawned over the most. She is Paul's favorite bunny. Or WAS!!! She did seem like a little bitty bunny but in comparison to the babies, she's a giant hulk of a rabbit and they look like hamsters. Of course she still gets tons of attention but is feeling a little displaced I think. To top it off, I worked out when the babies' birthday is, and... uh oh. It's the same day as Kerensa's! Here she is to tell you how she feels about THAT:











Thoughts?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 24, 2011)

Awww my sweet Nedder Doo is sick  He has an inner ear infection and has his head turned to the right. His head is only a tiny bit tilted so far but he keeps looking to the right and his poor eyes are scanning back and forth constantly like he's spinning. He does a lot of walking in circles but can walk straight or to the left if he tries. We discovered this at 1 am this morning and rushed him to the emergency vet. They gave him some Baytril and I hope it starts working fast because I want my boy healthy and happy again! I know head tilt can kill so we're quite worried.

Let me tell you, a 1 eared bunny that walks in circles is really pathetic looking and Ned was treated like royalty by everyone at the vet office because he was so heartbreakingly cute. The vet even sacrificed the pear from her lunch to get him to walk around. I only let him have a little since we don't need to add diarrhea to his problems but he sat there and licked the spot on the towel where the pear had been for about an hour. His appetite is definitely intact!

Poor Nedsie  I took the shelf out of his cage so he can't get up there and fall.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 25, 2011)

I took this picture of Ned a couple minutes ago:






He has a definite tilt now but his head isn't turned to the right as much as it was before. Not happy about the tilt.

Since I'm talking about Ned, this seems like a good time to share some of his nicknames. He's such a sweet bunny and his name lends itself to goofy nicknames so he has a TON. His actual name is Ned Zaccheus Doodle (usually abbreviated to Ned Z. Doodle or Neddie Doodle). Nicknames include:

Doodlebug
Doodle Bear
Doodmeister
Doodster
Neddie bee
Neddie beddie (which doesn't even make sense)
Nedders
Nedster
Nedsie
Neddie Bear
Neddie Beans
Nedderbetter
Doodle Pie
Neddie Pie
The Dood
Nedder Doos
and... Nedsie Boobums. Poor rabbit. In my defense, the 'boob' comes from a German dialect word for boy which is Bub and pronounced like boob. I lived in Austria for a year and my host mother was German  Uh I also call Rory "Bubibaer" which sounds like Booby Bear. Paul hates it!

Etc!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2011)

*hugs*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, Alicia!

Ned is holding his own still. He seems subdued today but is eating and everything. I made an appointment for him with his regular vet for Wednesday morning so we can hopefully get more medication. I do believe the emergency vet's assessment of his condition was accurate even though she has little experience with rabbits (she was so sweet and just loved Ned- she treated my first rats 4 years ago and actually figured out what was wrong with them, the first 2 vets failed at that).

The babies are doing great! Amazing how quickly they've integrated into our family. We love our wee ones. I'm really glad we found them 2 weeks ago at 6 weeks instead of this past Sunday at 8 weeks because I doubt we would have brought them home with a sick Neddie on our hands.

Baby Girl still is in name limbo and I fear she'll be Baby Girl her entire life!


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 26, 2011)

I :heartbeat: Ned! Hope he feels better soon!! Bunnies are adicting! LOL I started off with 1 this spring, now have 2 with 1 possibly lined up, a red satin doe  So the collection starts right :brat:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 26, 2011)

We just love our bunnies! Our 6 have been acquired over the past almost 4 years. We actually got Rory, Tallulah and Skyler all within about 6 months but the others have been spaced out more like a year apart. I had a bunny as a child though so was very familiar with their care and don't consider getting Rory, Tallulah and Skyler so close together to be a bad thing. So far 6 bunnies is great! I don't see us having any more than that and once we have kids I doubt we'll have as many. NOT that I would ever rehome any of them- the idea is preposterous- just that we wouldn't "replenish" our herd as they pass away. Which is disturbing to think about in and of itself! Stay alive, bunnies!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a bit of good news! Ned's nystagmus is gone and his tilt isn't as bad. We have a vet appointment in the morning and the vet told me over the phone that she would prescribe an additional medication so we can attack the ear infection best as possible. This is a big relief to me! Here is Neddie in the yard earlier today, we went out for just a bit:















In other news, I think we finally decided on a name for Maximus's sister. It's the name we originally picked for her too :foreheadsmack: Mabel! Paul has been calling her that because he likes the name for her. Also today I thought of the nickname Mabs which for some reason I think is completely hilarious and adorable and fits her to a T. I even looked up the meaning and check this out: http://www.thinkbabynames.com/meaning/0/Mab "joy; hilarity; baby" and also the name of an Irish fairy queen. Sounds about right to me. Mabel Hopp aka Mabs it is  It's also kind of after my sweet Tallulah, whose middle name was Maesie. I called her Mae Mae 90% of the time. Phoebe Mae's middle name is after Tallulah too (she's Phoebe Marigold, shortened to Mae).

I don't think I shared the background for the name Mabel Hopp here in my blog. My mother-in-law's best friends are named Rose and Mabel. Mabel's last name is Hopp. She makes the best jelly around and always sends us about 20 jars each year (not kidding). She's a very sweet older lady and when I asked a year or so ago if she minded if we ever named a rabbit after her, she was delighted! Maximus's last name is Hopp too of course and we think Maximus Hopp sounds like a bunny super hero  His full name is Maximus Speedwell Hopp, Speedwell after a Watership Down bunny and because he is one hyper boy. Don't have a middle name for Mabel yet though


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 27, 2011)

Poor Neddie! I dilute his Baytril with 2 parts grenadine, but I tasted it and it's still disgustingly bitter. He hates it  And the grenadine stains his mouth pink, adding to the indignity of it all. And after the vet visit tomorrow, I will have to inject him with meds every day! Don't get me wrong, I WANT the injectable medication for him, but he sure won't be happy with me. He's such a sweet guy and just tries to run away to Paul when it's medicine time.

For something cheerier, here are pictures of the babies from a few minutes ago! Sorry the blog is so full of pictures of them so far. I always try to get lots of pictures of our bunnies as babies so they've been photographed a lot. 

Please excuse any mess in the photos. The blanket is on the couch to protect them from any Neddie germs and I didn't notice until after the photos were taken that the lamp shade is crooked. And all the stuff that looks like it's on the floor in one picture is actually in a cute little pull out basket under the coffee table. I keep my crochet stuff and camera in there and I pulled it out to get the camera out! And the roll of toilet paper on the coffee table is because the babies tend to fling turds as they run around and I like to pick them up ASAP. It's really not that messy in person though 

So, on with the show!






I know she looks a little nervous, it's just from the flash on the camera. Sorry, bunnies!





"Mama, watch what I can do!" The babies spend most of the time zooming around the couch and leaping on and off the back of the futon 
















In the background are Ellie and Perry, an elephant and lion that I crocheted! They hang out on the stairs along with a moose and a creepy as heck stuffed bunny that my mother-in-law gave us.















"Whatcha doin', Daddy?"





"Less pictures, more playing!"





I spy Mabel tongue!





This one is pretty funny. I was just taking a picture of Mabs but as I was pushing the button, Max zoomed in. He's such a show off 





I hope you enjoyed! The babies are so much fun.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 28, 2011)

*hugglllzzz* for Ned, hope he gets well soon.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks, Annette!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 29, 2011)

I WANT THOSE BABIES..

Alaska is too cold for them...they need our heat down here in Texas.

Continental is waiting to ship them - all you need to do is drive them to the airport....or I can send a taxi.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2011)

MY babies! You can't have them! You can send Charlie to me though


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2011)

Mabel has the teeniest, tiniest bit of a runny nose! I'm trying not to worry too much and will see how it is in a couple hours. We tried a new kind of litter and it's dustier than usual, I just changed their litter box a few hours ago and it's near the bottom of the bag so maybe dust is irritating her. The hay was from near the bottom of the container too and was rather fine so maybe it's dust from that. It looked a tiny bit green and had a hay particle stuck in the discharge but the green could be from hay dust. Trying not to worry!!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 29, 2011)

How's Ned doing today? 

Love the pic of the girls on the futon. Happy Bunnies!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2011)

Helen, Ned is so mad at me! He's a really darling bunny but does not take kindly to being medicated and wants nothing to do with me. I tasted the Baytril and even diluted with grenadine it is NASTY and bitter. Poor guy. Didn't taste the Panacur but he doesn't resist it as much. After he gets his medicine, I make sure to snuggle him for a few minutes and then give him a couple of treats. 

Overall, he seems the same as he was a few days ago. His head is tilted some and turned to the right some but he can control it. It's most obvious when he's resting. His balance is a bit wonky still. The good thing at least is that he hasn't gotten any worse, right? I'm really glad his eyes aren't going crazy anymore and he seems a lot more comfortable than he was on Sunday!


----------



## rabbitgeek2011 (Jul 29, 2011)

Super cute bunny photos, especially like the first 1.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 29, 2011)

Kerensa, what a Brilliant idea. You just pack them up and ship them off to me OR better yet you pack yourself off and come live with me. You are one BEAUTIFUL BUNNY.

Hugs

Auntie Susan:big kiss::inlove::heartbeat::big kiss::inlove::heartbeat:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2011)

Yay Susan, you saw Kerensa's pictures! You would love her. She's a little dream bunny. Not as cuddly or lovey or food obsessed as Tallulah but definitely a great little girl who I'm glad to have. She especially likes Paul, she sits on his lap while he's on the computer and he pets her and they look like Dr Evil and the white cat! So funny  Everyone who comes to our house loves Kerensa and wants to steal her because she's so cute and little and soft and sweet! Though of course now everyone squeals over the babies instead... Poor Kerensa has been unthroned! I tell her that soon the babies will be bigger than her and she will get all the visitors' attention again  Seriously, she's a year old now and looks exactly the same as she did when she was 10 weeks old. She weighs a bit more but is still only like a pound and a half.

Gotta go kiss my Kerensa because she's so lovable! Her nickname is Wenna, I know it's stupid but it's what I call her most of the time. I had all these cute nicknames in mind for her but she ended up being Wen or Wenna or sometimes Wennie.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 30, 2011)

She is something else. I miss having a lop.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 30, 2011)

I love all my babies but lops ARE the best  A mini rex lop would be pretty amazing too. Maybe I should try to make my own breed...

I know this is a little thing in the long run, but I am annoyed! Last year, Paul bought me a Flip video camera for my birthday. I used it to film bunnies mainly and then to film the wedding. The battery is supposed to last 2 hours but it only lasted about 30 minutes. Thankfully it covered the entire ceremony but it crapped out during the speeches which is rather annoying. The battery won't even charge anymore so a couple weeks ago I ordered a new one. It arrived yesterday, left it charging overnight, and it still says low battery! What a waste of money, both for the new battery and the darned camera. I want to film the bunnies! Especially Neddie and the babies while they're still little


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, I should say that Mabel's runny nose is gone. She only had it for a little while and there was no sign of it a couple hours later. Whenever I go say hi to her I check and her nose looks fine, so hopefully it was a one time thing!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 1, 2011)

This is a blog primarily about my bunnies, but our cockatiels are part of our family too so I want to write about them.

Does anyone remember the baby birds we had last summer? I wrote about them some in the intro post on the first page and shared the link to the very long thread on the Let Your Hare Down forum. To keep it short, our cockatiels had 2 clutches of babies and all the babies died except 1. I fought to keep every single one alive and they lived between 10 days and 14 weeks. The illness they had was SO weird that no one knew exactly what was causing their problem but with the help of a couple vets and a very experienced breeder, we concluded there's some sort of genetic issue. Needless to say, we cannot allow Arthur and Poppet to have more babies.

Most unfortunately, we have come to the conclusion that we need to rehome one of the birds. They are VERY tenacious in their desire to have babies. We can "abort" the chicks by boiling the eggs shortly after they're laid, but that doesn't stop Poppet from being obsessed with them and continuing to lay. It is extremely unhealthy and stressful for her. We've found that the ONLY way to keep her from laying is to keep the cage covered all but 1 hour each day. If they get more light than that, they start on the baby train again.

We cannot just separate Arthur and Poppet because they get extremely upset if they're even in side by side cages and Arthur shrieks incessantly. This is something we've been through with him twice before when his mates died, he basically screamed until we got a new bird because he hates being alone and separated from his love. 

So what we are going to do is rehome Poppet and adopt a MALE cockatiel from a rescue here in town to be Arthur's new buddy. Unfortunately, we cannot just get a new bird and keep Poppet. If they know the other bird is in the house, they will shriek for each other and Arthur would not bond with his new friend. We decided to rehome Arthur instead of Poppet because she's younger (3 vs 13) and friendlier. Plus I've had Arthur half my life and cannot part with him.

I have never, ever rehomed a pet before and feel like a gigantic jerk doing it, but it's what is best for them. 

This afternoon we visited the animal rescue and the lady who runs it wants us to swap Poppet for another bird, but we want to find her a new home ourselves. The rescue was a little scary. The birds are all loose in an aviary which sounds like fun, but there were multiple species all flying around together (a big no no), including an enormous macaw that could kill a cockatiel with one bite. It was also overcrowded and dirty and we don't want to subject Poppet to such a place. I'm actually worried about adopting a bird from there in case it brings some illness home to Arthur and Phoenix but it seems wrong to buy a bird from Petco (who knows what the breeding facilities are like anyway!) when there are birds at the rescue that need homes. Also the lady at the rescue said we could keep the new bird for 2 weeks to see if it will bond with Arthur and then try a different bird if it doesn't work. What we will most likely do is keep Phoenix upstairs for the first month so at least he will be in a different room from the new bird if there are any problems with illness. We can't just have Arthur and Phoenix be buddies because they hate each other even though they're father and son. Phoenix was basically raised alone since all of his siblings died and he hated Izzy and Nico. He's very much a people oriented bird.

We're going to wait to do the bird switch until September. For one thing, I'm going to be out of town for almost 2 weeks and I want to be present to supervise the interactions between Arthur and his new buddy. Also, Neddie is sick and we have the new babies to think about. I'm sure that this whole ordeal will involve a lot of shrieking on Arthur's part (he is loud!) and I don't want to stress Ned when he's sick already and the babies are delicate too.

Just wanted to share what's going on with my bunny friends. I hope you all aren't too critical of me for this. There's nothing else to do in the situation  Arthur and Poppet weren't supposed to breed at all- I'd always read and heard that they wouldn't do it unless they had a nest box. We had Poppet for 2 years before they had babies and with his previous female mate, we he had them together for 3 years and they didn't try to have babies until we gave them a nest box.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2011)

I hope you don't mind me sharing my thoughts on this....

I remember all the heartache you went through with losing all but one of the babies - and how hard it was for you. I think that separating Poppet and Arthur is great (as long as Arthur doesn't mourn too much for another mate right off).

If I were you - I would definitely be rehoming Poppet myself. I wouldn't want her to go to that rescue - I would hope I could find her a better place to go.

I'm also not sure that I could get a bird from there. I'm all for supporting rescues - but you don't know what you could bring into your own home and herd (bunnies included) from that rescue. To me - it isn't worth the risk.

I know this is hard for you - you love all of your animals and you're such great "parents" aka "slaves" to them. 

But I know you'll do what is best.....


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the support, Peg! It is very hard, I feel like a terrible pet mom for rehoming her. I think a lot of times people say they want to rehome animals "for their own good" but it's really for selfish reasons (or seems to me to be so). But in this instance, keeping both birds and having them covered 23 hours a day just so I can avoid rehoming Poppet seems by far to be the worse option. 

The good news is that my mother-in-law is considering adopting her. She has a parakeet. She isn't the most knowledgeable about birds but takes great care of her parakeet and asks me with any questions she has. Plus, I would know exactly who Poppet was with and how she was doing and would get to visit her too! We really hope she'll decide to take Poppet because we think she would love having her too. Her parakeet is not tame and she always says she misses having a friendly bird around. Poppet is the least tame of our 3 tiels but is actually the sweetest one and never bites or anything. I think she would quickly become a great pet if she was kept without another cockatiel and had an owner interested in becoming her friend.

The good thing at least is that in spite of Arthur's intense separation anxiety and mourning when he loses a friend (he actually almost starved himself to death when his first mate died), he bonds to new birds very quickly. With both Luca (his second mate) and Poppet, all we did is introduce him to them and it was love at first sight as far as he was concerned! 

There aren't really a lot of options for getting cockatiels here. When Luca died, I placed ads on Craigslist for an entire month looking for one without success, then we finally broke down and bought Poppet from Petco. I don't like supporting Petco's sale of animals, but Arthur was mighty unhappy. The birds at Petco here are not tame AT ALL (they're parent raised- terrible for pets) and we got lucky with Poppet. She had an injured leg and was handled a lot so was actually pretty tame. There aren't any breeders either and we are the biggest town within 350 miles. I'm actually willing to bet that most of the cockatiels at the rescue (I saw at least 6) started out at Petco.

You're definitely right, I don't want to infect Arthur or Phoenix with anything. I did briefly consider getting a nice tiel from a breeder when we're in Seattle in August, but the problem with that is we won't know for sure if Arthur would like him (there's always a chance) and it sure would be a pain to pay for the bird, pay for the $50 vet visit, pay $100 to fly him home with us... then have Arthur hate him!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2011)

It is a mixed bag. How friendly are the birds with the lady?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 1, 2011)

Ali, I didn't even get to see the birds in person. She didn't bring me into the aviary. The aviary is part of a very large pet rescue (they have tons of dogs, cats, etc) and is a sunroom attached to a house. She let us look in from the outside. I don't know if she's the one who cares for the birds (there's more than one volunteer that works there) but she didn't know anything at all about birds, I was educating her about them.

The more I think about it, the worse of an idea it seems to get a bird from them. If we didn't have any other birds, it would be one thing... but I don't want to bring home some kind of illness. We didn't see the kitties really up close but we saw some of the dogs and the building they were in was quite stinky and dirty. I read some reviews of the rescue online and they were not very favorable either, one of them commented that it seemed almost more like a hoarding situation than a rescue which is what I'd kind of thought too. OF COURSE I want to help an animal but what about my birdies I already have and their health?

The lady however was very friendly and likeable and clearly loved the animals we saw her interact with. She appeared to be the only person there at the time and it seemed like a TON of work for 1 person since there were so many animals.

I will have to think about it more. Maybe a male tiel will pop up on Craigslist in the next month and the owner will be willing to work with me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2011)

It isn't an easy choice to make.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 1, 2011)

Definitely. It will work around in the end though. Who knows, maybe once Arthur is alone, he will be desperate enough for companionship that he'll like Phoenix. I'm skeptical about Phoenix liking him back, but it could happen. Ideally, we would rehome Poppet and bring home a new bird very soon after to limit Arthur's distress at being alone, but maybe we'll see if he'll like The Poofmeister at all first. That in and of itself is a tough choice because we really wanted to keep Phoenix alone. He is our little man and very people oriented. Doesn't even like other birds, which is common in tiels that love people. If he moved in with Arthur, he would almost undoubtedly transfer his love to Arthur (which is as it should be) but would then not really give a darn about us anymore. That's just how tiels are. After Michaela died, Arthur hyper bonded to me (to an unhealthy degree), but once we brought home Luca, he didn't want anything really to do with me anymore. Maybe it's selfish to want to keep him for ourselves... I raised him from when he was tiny and put tons of work into him so am a little reluctant to just forfeit the bond we have, even if is selfish.

On another topic, Ali, could you change Mabel's name in the description of my thread? It says Mathilde but we decided to go with Mabel. Her full name is Mabel Celeste Hopp but I've been calling her Macie the past few days as a nickname (MAbel CEleste), love it for her  I call her Macie (unless she's being naughty or I'm trying to get her attention, then she's Mabel Celeste!), Paul calls her Mabel, everyone's happy. For newer members, there used to be a girl who posted her frequently and had the most adorable, gorgeous Holland Lop named Macey that Paul and I were crazy about. So the name Macie has great associations for us and is kinda in honor of that dear bunny.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2011)

Will do. Montana's middle name was Celeste.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, Alicia! And isn't Celeste a pretty name?

The wee ones are growing like weeds. They're at least twice as big as when we got them! On Sunday they will be 10 weeks old and we plan to separate them, which is sad because they love each other. Hopefully Max's balls will drop soon after so we can get him neutered and they can be together again a few weeks later.

Watching the two of them, Maximus is definitely becoming the dominant bunny. As an example, they both wanted to drink from the water bottle but Max was drinking while Macie waited. I pulled him away from the water bottle and Macie started drinking right away, but when I let go of Max, he went right back over and nudged her out of the way to get a drink! What a pushy little dude  I also noticed when I was petting him that he has a teeny tiny sprig of brown fur right between his ears, you can only see it if you pull his ears apart and kind of poke around in the fur! Tooooooo cute!

Everyone else is doing well, other than Ned. Kerensa is her sweet little irresistible roly poly self and Rory is my snuggle bug. Tonight Phoebe flopped down on her top shelf and almost rolled right off but she stopped when I called her name! Nedders is the same as he's been for the past week except the tilt is barely obvious now. He still turns his head to the right some and sticks his arms out when I pick him up. He finished the Panacur the night before last and only has 1 dose of Baytril left even though it's supposed to last until Friday night. We're going to get more tomorrow since they didn't give us enough, hopefully we aren't charged for it! And tomorrow I have to give him a Pen G shot! I plan to call the vet and give her an update on how he's doing. I know ear infections can take quite a while to recover from and his condition really seems good all things considered so I'm trying not to worry about it TOO much.

Yesterday was our 1st wedding anniversary AND Phoebe's 3rd birthday! Phoebe didn't get much celebrating done (sorry, we will do it later!) but Paul and I had a wonderful day. We went to the botanical garden where we got married and had a little picnic, went to Pioneer Park and walked around and did some mini golf, took a nap, and went to dinner at the same place where the wedding reception was held. Then we came home and had cake! We did save the top of the wedding cake in the freezer but knew it would be icky so ordered a fresh cake from the bakery because we love cake  Had the cake with champagne from the flutes we used at the wedding, looked at wedding pictures and filled out the first page of our anniversary book, reminisced a lot, and exchanged a couple little presents. And I got some carnations because carnations are the flower for the first anniversary  It was a very nice day and wayyyyy more relaxed than last year, wow!


----------



## MILU (Aug 3, 2011)

Shiloh, you have the cutest pets ever! I might say that a lot on RO, but I do think -honestly- that every pet I see is the cutest ever, hehe... I love them all... 
Congrats for your anniversary, and for Phoebe's birthday. Maybe you can do a little party for her, I'm sure she won't mind that it's a little late 
I hope Ned recovers soon..
Let us know if you get new birdies..!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, thanks Vivian  I think my bunnies are adorable too! The one I think is the cutest is always the one that I'm holding or petting at the moment  Hardly anyone seems to be enamored of Rory other than me, I think he's wonderful and perfect and charming and adorable but maybe I'm blinded by love or something  When we took him and Kerensa to Petco a few months ago for their big rabbit event, hardly anyone wanted to pet him and one little girl commented on his pointy face! Are you going to get another bunny? You're such a great bunny mom. I know my life would be much duller without my rabbits.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh, tomorrow is going to be a fun day! The fair is here  We'll go tomorrow afternoon for a few hours. The main attraction for me is always the bunny barn! We got Kerensa from the fair last year. Best souvenir ever  Ah, how we love our girl. We actually hoped to find a Holland Lop at the fair when we went and had planned on it for about 6 months so she wasn't an impulse at all. Does anyone remember her story? We went to the fair, I saw her and she stole my heart, but she'd been sold already  I was crushed and even made a thread about it on the forum: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=60364&forum_id=1

The breeder thought to take my name and phone number and the next morning I got a call saying she was all mine! I was so happy that I actually cried and had to pull myself together before we went to get her. She was a very wanted bunny 

After the fair, the babies are going on a field trip! We're bringing them to a friend's house. They want a pet but the husband has allergies and they want to see if he can tolerate the rabbits. He loves Kerensa but she's shedding right now so maybe not the best bunny to bring over. They met Max and Macie today and really liked them too so the babies will go over and run around their living room for a couple hours. If the husband's allergies are okay, they just might get a bunny or two of their own  Hooray for rabbit ambassadors!

Edit: I read through the thread of Kerensa's that I posted and in it I even mentioned Macey, the bunny our Macie is named after! How funny.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 6, 2011)

Awe the story about Kerensa is so sweet. ^.^

Just wondering but will your friends husbands allergies flare up with hay? I have allergies as well except the rabbits are fine, it's the hay that sets them off for me. >.< BUT... strange thing is that i must be growing a resistance to it because my allergic reaction to the hay is no where near as bad as when i first brought hay into the house for the bunnies. Now i barely notice it, don't sneeze nearly as much. But if that was a concern, from my own experience it seems like once you've been around it long enough you start to grow a resistance to it, but im sure it wouldn't be the same for everyone. Just a thought. =)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 6, 2011)

Annette (love your name!), for me it was the opposite. Had bunnies for about 9 years before I developed an allergy to the hay. It makes me sneeze like crazy about 200 times a day and makes my throat tickle. I have to take allergy meds now.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 7, 2011)

Max and Macie accompanied us to our friends' house tonight! We brought pizza and watched the babies run around for 4 hours. The babies had so much fun because their house is a lot bigger than our apartment and there was lots of space to RUN! There was only 1 tinkle accident in that entire time. Some stray poops were pooped but not too bad and always in the vicinity of the litter box. The friends liked the bunnies a lot, especially Mabel. Aside from the fact that she's sweet, they both love cows and Mabel is rather bovine in appearance  And their presence did not irritate the husband's allergies which is good. 

Here are some pictures of the evening, in no particular order:

Double Trouble:












Max Max plotting something evil:






Brotherly smooches:











After about 3 hours of racing around, they finally were tired enough for pets and cuddles 






MOO! Notice the picture in the background, I forgot it was there until I was looking at the photos later 











And the best for last, Miss Mabel Moo hanging out in a cow cookie jar:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 7, 2011)

I was making Bunspace profiles for the babies and realized I got their birthday wrong! It's not June 1st which is Kerensa's birthday. If you count back exactly 6 weeks from when we got them, it's May 29th. That's 3 years to the day since Tallulah died  It's also the day I picked for Neddie's birthday when we got him 2 years ago (didn't know how old he was). I guess we are going to have a LOT of birthdays that week!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2011)

Um keep in mind some people have no reaction to rex fur but do to other furs.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 9, 2011)

Huh, is it really? Why would the absence of guard hairs make a difference? If they were seriously considering getting a bunny but didn't know if he'd be allergic, I'd suggest they bunnysit one of our guys at their house for a week or two first. That would probably be long enough to tell if the allergies would act up and if they liked caring for a rabbit. Otherwise I'd be afraid they'd go out and get a bunny, he'd become allergic to it 3 days later, then we'd have bunny #7!


----------



## Nela (Aug 9, 2011)

Shiloh,

Does he also have asthma? If he knows he has allergies, this is risky business already. I react much less to rex bunnies myself though (direct contact only, urine makes me react as much). Don't ask me to explain why, I honestly have no idea but I can assure you that I do take longer to react to rexes. I could hold Giggles for a long time before wheezing whereas I will get hives almost immediately if I hold Maybelle or Rolo. This was also true of my Wiggles which is also why it took me so long to realize the rabbits actually were a problem. However, ammonia in the urine will set me off (asthma) no matter whichanimal it comes from. Also, a weekend may not be long enough to actually detect allergies.

My specialist explained it like this:

Some people have severe allergies and will react strongly right off the bat. Those are the easiest to deal with because you know right away what is causing it and leaves no doubt as to whether you can handle it or not. You alsohave people who have allergies but build up immunity to it as they are exposed to the allergen. Then, you have people like me, who tend to have a very mild allergy at the begining but whom are unable to build up immunity and get more and more reactive to the point of it becoming a very serious health risk. 

I think for him, the most important thing would be to think about his allergies and how he has reacted to anything in the past. Does he have allergies severe enough to cause trouble with his breathing? Does he have highly reactive asthma? Also, if it does go wrong, does he have any plans about what to do with the rabbits? 

I would suggest he also visit your house and be exposed to some dirty litterboxes and see how he reacts then. Again, it's not a guaranteed science as allergies can worsen over time. If he does get a rabbit, I would personally suggest he take only one and see how it goes for a year. 

That picture of Mabel in the cookie jar is absolutely hilarious though!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the allergy explanation  I will pass it on if they consider a bunny more seriously. They're probably going to get a dog. Bringing the bunnies over was half to see if he would react to them and half just for fun! I think the wife would rather have a dog, she liked the bunnies but wants a pet that will sit on her lap a lot and the babies were certainly not demonstrating their snuggliness because there was too much fun stuff to do  I wouldn't push them to get a bunny or anything, I love them but they aren't for everyone.

Going to go upload some pictures from the fair!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 9, 2011)

Ugh! I was up all night cooking stuff for the fair. I've always wanted to enter something into the baking section and decided to this year. Made delicious lemon pound cake and half of it stuck to the pan when I flipped it over :cry4: Only time that's ever happened. Paul isn't too sad because it means he gets to eat it. That is a good consolation prize at least! I also made peanut butter balls and may bake a loaf of oatmeal soda bread after class. Submissions have to be in by 6 pm. In any case, I am now very tired but I have to get up for my class in less than an hour so decided it would be less painful to just stay up.

So, here are pictures from the fair! You may notice a preponderance of Holland Lops and Mini Rexes... in my defense, this year really did seem to have mostly them!

Cute Flemmie mama with her adorable babies:






A handsome Angora that reminded me of Cinnabun:






An adorable Mini Rex that really wanted attention:






A beautiful sable point (I think) Mini Rex, this bunny was just gorgeous and I've put that coloring on my Want List:






Some sweet baby loppies and their nosy next door neighbor:






Another Cinnabun lookalike! I will always love bunnies with otter and marten markings regardless of breed:






GORGEOUS girl:






A pretty but bored looking Holland with coloring I've never seen before:






And now, onto the bunnies being shown by Kerensa's breeder! Look who it is, they successfully bred another bunny girl with Kerensa's coloring. Kerensa was their very first one and a complete surprise  I wonder if this is her sister! Her name is Easter. The other adorable little girl in the cage is Sunkist. She was so freaking cute. I love torts.






Snow White, a fat BEW with ridiculous ears  We saw her in January at Petco's bunny event they held and I got to hold her then:






A very sweet bunny named Lovie who seems to have earned her name, she wanted pets!






This little dudette has efficiency in mind! She was sitting in her food bowl eating and pooping out the back 






Look, it's Kerensa's brother Morris! They have the same dad. I got to hold him at the Petco bunny event too 






Which leads us too... Jade, Kerensa's mama! She wasn't there last year so I was very happy to meet her  She's very cute and is somewhat similar to Ren in looks if not coloring and size (Kerensa got the dwarfing gene):
















Kerensa's dad wasn't there this time, I hope he's okay. Didn't get to talk to the breeders really because they didn't happen to be in the rabbit barn, but I DID stand in line next to the breeder's daughter while waiting for a corn dog and told her about Kerensa  She was very happy to hear about her!

I also thought I got a picture of Sunshine, an adorable Holland Lop who was a little baby last year and a big girl this year. Guess I didn't! We're going back this weekend though and I will take a picture then.

Okay, maybe I'm biased, but I swear if Kerensa was at the fair and I'd never seen her before, I'd still think she was the cutest, most beautiful Holland Lop there and want her over all the other bunnies!

Oh what the heck, for memory's sake, here is my darling Kerensa last year at the fair:















The last one is a video. I remember I stopped filming because the breeder's daughter came over to ask for my phone number in case Kerensa's buyer backed out


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 9, 2011)

The babies are separated. I felt like a big meanie but it's for their own good. They can still see and sniff each other in their side by side cages! We're going to do daily cage swaps so they remain used to each other. Each bunny got a new cardboard box to chew up and Paul bought them little stuffed animals at the store (a horse for Maximus and a piggy for Macie). They do miss each other which makes me sad but I think they'll be okay. This is the first time I've ever had 2 rabbits that actually like each other and we so enjoyed watching them together for the past month! 

Heh, Macie is playing with her piggy. Picking it up by the tail and tossing it around!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2011)

You could do very short playtime if you can be there the whole time.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 11, 2011)

So today was day 3 of baby separation! We have been letting them out to play on the couch each day with both of us on the couch too, giving them our full attention. I know some people will think that's being reckless, but we're very attentive and so far they haven't been doing any mating behaviors. Well, Mabel was sniffing his butt tonight which I do think could be a sign that they're maturing but he ran away!

They were extra hyper tonight and climbing all over Paul. He was trying to play some computer game but had wabbits leaping all over him and sitting on his keyboard and stuff. I thought it was funnier than he did 

Also, Neddie darling, please get better for Mommy. We've spent $400 on your care for this ear infection so far, including $120 today for a 2 week supply of Zithromax. We're ready for you to get better!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 11, 2011)

As you can see I don't see a problem with it. I have done it in the past with Connor and Teresa (Before they were fixed) and Ringo and Apple (before she was fixed).  I am behind you.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Rory choked on his pellets! I heard a funny sound and looked over but all the bunnies were eating and acting normally. Okay... Then a couple minutes later, I heard a horking sound like a cat trying to cough up a hair ball and there was Rory, hunched over with his mouth opened! He must have dislodged the pellet because it was over with before I could even get up and he was acting like there was nothing wrong a couple seconds later, licking the floor of his cage where his pellets had been.

Poor Bobo! What a scare! I hope he doesn't do that again  About a year ago we bought one of those baby nasal aspirators and keep it on top of one of the cages so we know exactly where it is in case someone starts to choke. But STILL! I would be completely beside myself if something happened to him. Don't get me wrong, I love ALL our bunnies, but Rory is #1 in my heart.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2011)

Poor little guy. You can always do what I did and give cpr.


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 13, 2011)

Love reading your blog! All of your bunnies (and birdies) seem so super sweet! I have one lionhead (new bunny owner) and am adoringgg these Holland & Mini Lops! Lovveee!!! We really can't get any more animals right now, but a girl can dream, right?  I wouldn't want to introduce a new bun this early anyway, we've only had Levi for a few months and need to get him neutered next month.  But we're taken with him!  So.. Love getting to see all your buns and now I'm excited for the fair to come to town! Ha! My poor hubby!  Also, looove your crocheted stuffies! Was it difficult for you to learn to crochet? How long have you been doing it? I tried knitting but it was soo difficult for me.. and I got pretty good on my "samples" with few errors but now I've forgotten how to even do it! Not quite like riding a bicycle! Haha! I sew & hand embroider, which is my outlet, but I looove the look of crocheted stuff! And having a 1 year old daughter.. who wouldn't want to crochet stuffies?!  

Sorry for the long post! Just got excited, I guess!! 


Meg


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi there Meg, I'm glad you like my blog  Love your bunnies name! How did he get the middle name Abner? Glad to see that other bunnies have middle names. All of mine have middle and last names except Kerensa for some reason. I know it sounds silly but I do call them by their full name on occasion so it's convenient 

I really like crocheting. I learned to knit first and can only cast on, knit and purl. Always have to have someone else cast off. Crocheting is easier. Your whole piece doesn't unravel if you drop a stitch and you can even kinda make up your own stitches. I've made the elephant and lion that you can see in the pictures, a stuffed bunny, and am currently working on a bigger stuffed bunny. I've also made Christmas ornaments. Last year I crocheted Christmas cupcakes for my female relatives and I wasn't there for Christmas but my mom said they were a big hit and I have requests to make more this year  

This book doesn't look fancy and it's almost more like a thick magazine than a book, but it's the best book I've found that explains how to crochet and how to do stitches and stuff:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1601400896/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you! His name(s) are both Biblical references. Levi means "attached" in Hebrew, and "Abner" means Father is Light in Hebrew. When we first got him we went on vacation (he was a happy accident) for my daughter's first birthday (back home to North Carolina) and our friends that were watching him called him Abner the whole week! They still call him Abner.  So, to compromise, I decided it could be his middle name.  It fits him! My dogs also have "full" names.. and I also call them all by their full names on occasion! My male Chihuahua's name is "Ernesto Gustifur (Goose-tifur)" aka Goose, and my female Toy Fox Terrier's name is Junipur Louise aka Joon.  Then they of course have their variations of that name.. haha! 

When I was trying to get into knitting, I learned to cast on, knit... and was attempting purl but wasn't quite getting the hang of it. I could cast off (someone showed me an easy way) but my samples always looked curved cus the cast off was loose and the cast on was tight! Haha, danget! I then started to sew and have been hooked on that ever since. I would like to learn to crochet though! I will definitely check out that "magazine"! I have lots of yarn that needs to be turned into baby stuffies.  

Thanks Shiloh!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 14, 2011)

What all do you sew, Meg? I'm not very good at sewing but I try. "Sew" far (ha!) I have made a regular baby quilt, a rag baby quilt (for the baby of a fellow bunny forum member!), a good number of hammocks for my ratties, a laundry bag, curtains, a couple little pillows, a little pillow case dress, a dolly night gown, and a kind of failed pair of doll shorts. I also made 2 pairs of human sized PJs and 3 pairs of PJ pants but those were with my mom's help. The things I sew best are those with straight lines that don't actually need patterns  Patterns confuse me! I'm actually working on a quilted table runner right now. Bought the fabric last weekend, cut it the day before yesterday, pinned it last night, and tonight I'm going to sew the squares together. I am making this pattern: http://www.spoolsewing.com/blog/2008/11/11/tricky-tablerunner/comment-page-1/#comment-7039 Hopefully it turns out nicely!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't believe I have missed your blog, love it.


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh my, it sounds like you are far more advanced than I am! I really haven't tried many patterns because they confuse me too. Tutorials are way easier! Particularly the step-by-step with pictures kind.  I have sewn a couple of 1/2 aprons (one gardening one for a 6 year old's birthday, one cooking one for an 8 year old's birthday + chef hat  ), baby blanket, rag quilt little mini blanket (so my daughter doesn't drag it around the church and stuff, yuck!), stuffed animals, a tiered gathered skirt for my daughters birthday, a pennant banner with her name and "happy birthday" on it, a birthday hat, burb cloths & bibs... mostly kid/baby stuff! I'm sure there's more that I've done.. hmm. I would LOVE to learn how to quilt, but I'm not a super accurate "cutter", so I don't know if it would be for me. I need to take a class soon! Haha! My favorite thing to do is to sew for my daughter. I'm planning on making her a crib ruffle soon (I tore her old one a part cus I decided I didn't really care for it that much!) I sooo need to do some dolly clothes. My daughter's "baby" has the ratty old outfit that came on her and I just can't figure out what to make. Haha! I'd rather spend my $ on something other than purchasing a pattern, too. That table runner looks gorgeous and so much fun! You will have to send me some pics when you get it all sewn up! (And let me know how easy/hard it was). So pretty!

How is your Neddie doing? I hope he is feeling better! I have been praying for the little guy. <3

Meg


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 14, 2011)

Doodlebug is doing pretty well! He liked his new medicine a lot until last night, when he took 3/4 of the dose and then decided it was the devil. Unfortunately, he can't just decide not to take his medicine, so I had to make him take it  Sorry Neddie Boo  I'm going to be out of town as of Thursday and won't be back until the very end of August so hope my husband and friend take good care of my bun buns!

WabbitDad, I'm glad you found my bunny blog and like it 

Meg, sounds like you've made cool stuff! The key thing for mine is that the lines are straight  I actually really like making quilts and stuff even though I don't have much experience. The first little quilt I made you can see in the background of the picture of Phoebe Mae on the first page. I didn't even make it for anyone else's baby, just wanted to make a quilt and wanted it to be small so I made a baby quilt! I guess I'll use it if I ever have a human baby girl. Here's a bigger picture of it, my mother-in-law said it's not a real quilt because it only has 9 squares but I disagree!







And here's the quilt I made for another forum member's baby last year before I clipped all the seams:






It's all flannel and turned out very thick and warm. My least favorite part of making anything is cutting out the darned fabric and rag quilts need 3 squares cut out for each square (top, middle and back) so I don't think I'm going to make tons of rag quilts even though it was fun 

Last night I made the top for my table runner. Didn't turn out perfectly but I refused to let myself be too fussy with it because I'm a perfectionist when it comes to such things and that detracts from my enjoyment big time. Today I plan to finish it up hopefully and will share the result then 

Meg, if you want to make a quilt for your daughter (good place to start!), there are lots of online tutorials and books. I made the first baby quilt without reading anything about quilting.

And one last quilting thing before I turn this into an arts and crafts blog: This winter I'm going to make a Christmas quilt! So excited! Usually around Christmas I love to make lots of cookies and stuff but we're trying to get away from too many desserts. Making desserts and the like is a big part of the holiday for me though and I decided that maybe making a quilt could take its place. I made up my own pattern and want to use all of these fabrics except the Tree Trimmers one (not because I don't like it, just because from a distance it looks like a couple of the others and I couldn't think up a pattern that looks good with 8 prints): http://www.fabric.com/CategoryDetail.aspx?CategoryID=e077c112-87d1-4569-9cfb-d7fa737f2626 Very excited, I love the fabric and the rather unexpected colors and can't wait to get started 

In other non-bunny news, we were going to go to the fair again today. Paul thought today was the last day but I looked online and the last day was yesterday  He said you got in free today but I have no idea where he got that from. I'm way more disappointed than you'd think an adult would be, probably because I was looking forward to it all week. Don't have any school to worry about for the time being (last week when we went I had my mind on the final and several papers I had to write still). It's a little thing but still


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 14, 2011)

WOW Shiloh! I LOVE both of your quilts! You did a fantastic job! They both look so crisp! And your squares so even! I would have to disagree with your MIL as well. The first one is DEFINITELY a quilt in my eyes! I adore the little stitchings in the middle, i always love that look. I LOVE the country look of rag quilts as well, but I agree- so time consuming!! There has to be a more efficient way to cut! Haha! Cutting is my least favorite part as well. Even just cutting the seam allowances on the rag quilt.. yuck!  I know what you mean about being a perfectionist. It's hard not to be! BUT, I am positive that your table runner is super adorable and that your hubby will not even notice the "imperfections" that you know about. Plus, it gives it character. It's not from a factory! 
Oh, also, I LOVE Michael Miller fabrics! And that first one is my fave. Those cute little trees! Eeeek! Can not WAIT to see your Christmas quilt! The holidays are coming up soon! Exciteeddddd!!! <3

I'm so glad to hear that your little man is feeling better! It's always stressful to have a sick babe. I will also be praying for your trip and for your hubby/friend taking care of the little ones.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw, thanks for the compliments, Meg  I'm going to wait until the stocking fabric is available again (it says the end of September) but then I'm going to get started right away! 3 months sounds like enough time to make a quilt in time for Christmas, what with school and everything else 

Miss Mabel was a bunny ambassador again! We got new neighbors in the unit right next to us and we met them this evening. The neighbor in the third unit apparently told them we have rabbits because the girl's first question was if she could see one! So Paul brought out Mabel and the girl held her and gave her kisses and stuff. Then begged her boyfriend for a bunny and asked if she could have one of ours  

I'm kind of uneasy about the neighbors knowing about our pets. Back a few months ago when the building was sold and we got new property managers, we were told we couldn't have any of our pets but they made an exception for us after coming out and inspecting their cages and stuff. The neighbors on the far end want a pit bull puppy now and I know they cited our rabbits and birds to the property managers as justification for getting a dog. Our year long lease is up this month and I'm kinda worried about them telling us we just need to move out because they want no animals in the units! Ack!


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 15, 2011)

I know what you mean about the apartment and animals. We "only have" 1 dog.. Eeek. But it's ridiculous.. have to pay another $300 deposit (1/2 refundable) and another $30/month to have just one more animal? There is NOTHING, and I mean NOOOTHING in this apartment that is worth $600. And my animals are very well behaved. Also, Levi generally pees on my couch if anything, and that's none of their concern.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm trying not to worry too much about it. We told them we'd pay "pet rent" and an extra deposit but they said it's fine. We live in a triplex and the middle unit has been empty since April (well, until neighbors moved in last weekend) and the far end unit was empty from April until about a month ago. They'd probably rather keep us than ditch us and have to find someone new to rent to, especially if we're willing to pay pet rent. Today I'm going to call the property manager and ask about signing another year long lease. I'm kinda nervous!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 15, 2011)

We've been keeping Ned's food in a separate bag in case the germs causing his ear infection could be spread to the other bunnies. Unfortunately, last night I couldn't tell which bag belonged to Ned and which one was for the other bunnies because the levels of food were the same. I didn't want to risk exposing the other bunnies to his cooties but it was too late to go buy pellets  I fed them hay and decided to stay up all night so I could go to Petco as soon as they opened and get food. 

I love my bunnies so much that I was willing to drive to the pet store by myself. I know that for NORMAL people driving to Petco isn't a big deal, but I finally got my driver's license last month at the age of 26. Driving is pretty much my least favorite thing to do and it makes me very anxious. The drive to Petco this morning was only the third time I've ever driven alone if you can believe it, and I spent all weekend driving around with Paul in his Explorer which handles very differently from my car so that made it a bit extra nerve wracking.

Ended up taking a really weird route to get there (and at one point while waiting at an intersection I was in a lane that I wasn't sure was right turn only or straight also) and some weird dude in a giant truck did an entire loop through a roundabout, then pulled in behind me and followed me. Twice he pulled off onto side roads only to pop up behind me again. It was kind of creepy. I did get to Petco though, got what I needed, $60 was spent on pellets and litter, got home, and everyone is chowing down now  And I am TIRED!

Sorry my blog seems to have veered off into some not bunny related things!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2011)

The food shouldn't make any difference. With everything Ringo has everyone used the same play area. Same toys and everyone else is just fine.


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww! What a dedicated Mommy you are! I'm proud of you for venturing out on your own! I honestly can relate!! I HATE to drive, and when I lived in NC I walked to work (it was a Vet Clinic at the end of our street!), when I moved to AZ my boyfriend (now hubby) would pick me up (we lived seperately until we got married) and take me to work.. finally, he had to go to a conference with the church and we either had to rent a car or buy a car. The smarter option is to buy for us! (He has a manual drive car and I wasn't about to risk that!).. I still rarely go places but it is always very nerve-wracking for me to do things on my own. Self conscious? Anxious? I know those feelings! Also, Sorry for helping you to veer off onto not bunny related topics. 

The more you/we drive on our own, the more we'll get used to it and it won't be SUCH a big deal. But I feel like it will always be a slightly stessful ordeal, especially trying to drive places I've never been. Yikes! 

Hopefully Nedzilla will be completely healed soon so you don't have to worry about whether or not the other kiddos are gonna catch something from him!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys! We will have snow in the ground in about 6 weeks which means 7 or 8 months of icy roads. Paul is reluctant about letting me drive at all this winter. I'm trying to get in lots of practice while the roads are good. I decided to only drive my car from now on because switching back and forth between a little bitty Saturn and a great big Explorer messes me up since they're so different. When it gets icy, I want to take another driving lesson with the driving school I went to this summer. The student driver car has a break on the passenger's side


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey, I think I figured out the color of Maximus's markings  Thought maybe he was a broken tort but his markings are darker and more brown (but still reddish) than Phoebe Mae's. I think he's a broken castor! With pretty blue eyes and white ears  And Miss Macie is obviously a broken black.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 17, 2011)

Lookit, I finished my table runner!











The reddish looking fabric is orange. It turned out decently overall! Not perfect, but I wouldn't let myself stress over making everything perfect. Next time I would use the orange for the tiny squares and the purple floral for the big squares. Also in the first picture, the turquoise floral strip on the left at the front is not cut crooked, it just looks like it in the picture.

Opinions?


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 17, 2011)

Holy Guacamole Shiloh! You've outdone yourself!! This is amaaazing!!! You've inspired me to do something quilty next time I have a "free project time". Too many birthdays and such coming up! Okay, I'm definitely going to post a "crafty" topic in the "Let your Hare Down" section! Eeeeeek! Also, I LOOOVE the orange fabric. So stinkin' cute! What did your hubby say?? Gosh, that's fantastic. :biggrin2:



Meg


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 21, 2011)

The quilts are beautiful, you are very talented.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 28, 2011)

Not much of an update! Paul and I are visiting my family in Seattle right now and the bunnies and birds are being cared for by my friend who is a vet tech. We'll be home on Monday. I miss the bunnies like crazy and can't decide who to hug first! Rory is my best snuggle buddy but he tends to be mad at me when I leave so I may have to wait a few more days to hug him


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 30, 2011)

We're back home! It felt like I was gone for a long time. Mabel was sneezing some this afternoon but didn't have a runny nose, but Kerensa and Phoebe Mae did/do have slight runny noses. It was pretty warm today and both girls were acting hot and are both suddenly molting so I think the runny noses were likely from being warm. We opened up all the windows and put a fan in the door to cool down the living room and they seem to be doing better. 

Nedder is pretty much the same except while he was gone he unfortunately decided he hates his medicine. This is bad because you have to fight to get him to take it which is highly unpleasant for everyone involved and the medicine gets everywhere. It needs to all get in HIM! Poor guy. I feel like a huge meanie making him take it 

My friend and her boyfriend who were bunny sitting are completely smitten with Maximus. Apparently Phoebe Mae and Kerensa were very shy and didn't want to be petted by the strangers but Max was all over them. He's such a friendly bunny! His testicles also descended while I was gone so it's time for a neuter soon!

I accidentally left my carry on bag at my mother's house and realized it was missing when we got to the airport (miscommunication, Paul packed all the bags in the car except my carry on and I thought he had put it in already). My camera was in the carry on. My mother is going to mail the stuff to me but it will probably be a couple of weeks before I can take pictures!

We had a good trip but I'm glad to be back home with my bun buns


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 2, 2011)

Agh! I miss my camera! It's so weird not being able to take pictures, especially of the bun buns. The babies have grown and I want to share!

Nedders is clearly doing better than he was a couple weeks ago. He seems to be at about 95% as far as the tilt goes which is good. He has about 10 days left of his current antibiotic and 2 more Pen G injections (just got one on Wednesday night) so we will see what needs to happen after that. Good news is the other bunnies seem fine now, no runny noses or anything. I think I was right about it being from the heat (and when I say HEAT I mean like 78 degrees!). Also Paul and I figured out that if we set Ned on a towel on the table and Paul holds onto his butt/back legs, we can get the medicine into him much faster with less waste and less drama.


----------



## gemgnir (Sep 2, 2011)

Awww! I'm sure the buns are glad that you're back home too! I wanna see some pictures of those babies as soon as you get your camera shipped back to you!

And 79 degrees?! I cannot WAIT for our Phoenix, Arizona winters of that temperature. These 118 degree days are killing me! Trade-ja!  

I bet it gets cold there, though! My husband and I agree that we would both rather have miserably cold winters and nice summers than have miserably hot summers and nice winters. Yuck! This heat sucks! We've never lived anywhere where it gets extreeeemely cold either though, so who knows what we would *really* prefer. ;P

Meg


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 3, 2011)

Meg, I've experienced the joy of both extreme heat and extreme cold as I lived in the middle of Texas for 4 years. I really like Alaska but you have to be in the right frame of mind to live here. In the winter, it's not just the cold, but also 8 months or so of snow and ice and lots and lots and lots of darkness. I think the snow and darkness are harder to get used to than the low temperatures. Alaskans fully embrace the summer and sure do appreciate it, let me tell you! I've found that the best way for me to get by is to consider the cold-dark-snow to be Alaska's default state of being and the summers as an extra, pleasant surprise bonus. Makes it easier 

My Rory is bouncing around right now. I swear, he is the most perfect bunny! I love everything about my boy, everyone should have a Bobo to love  Paul disagrees and says he's ugly and hairy.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 3, 2011)

Our lease is up on our apartment. We've lived in the same place for 4 years now and would like to just keep on renting it until we're ready to buy a house, which would be about 3 years from now. The triplex was sold to someone else several months ago and when I called the apartment manager a few days ago, she said they had to talk to the owner and see if they want to raise the rent or if they need us to move out (like if they have a relative who wants to live in our unit or something). Haven't heard anything back yet. With 6 bunnies, I worry we would have a hard time finding a new place to rent. I was all worried for a bit that if that happened, we couldn't find any place we could afford that would accept the bunnies! But if that happened, I would go back and work at the grocery store while in school and we would use the money to pay for the extra rent. I hated working there and it would be stressful with school but better to be able to keep the bun buns.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well since the bunny's don't make any noise, why tell? I hope you get to stay where you are, moving is so much trouble.

Good luck.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

Everyone please thing good thoughts for Nedder Bug! His symptoms have been gone for a week now and tonight is his last dose of Azithromycin. He got his last Pen G shot on Wednesday night. I'm really hoping he kicked the ear infection and will be all better now!

Everyone else is doing well. Finally got my camera back from my mom and tomorrow I plan to take the binks out to play in the yard, will definitely take pictures!

And last of all, I started a cooking blog. Here is the address: http://cheesewithnoodles.blogspot.com/ I'd love it if anyone would pop in!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 17, 2011)

For those who haven't checked out her cooking blog - let me tell you - IT ROCKS!!!

We definitely need more pictures of the buns...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll definitely post more pictures of the bunnies this week! You won't believe how big the babies are. They're about the size of Kerensa now. Of course their shapes are very different from hers (as Paul described it, "they're longer but not as round"- don't worry Kensa, the roundness is adorable on you!) so we should weigh them today and see how they compare.

And thanks for the positive endorsement of my cooking blog


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

Wowzers! I just weighed Kerensa and the babies. The babies turn 16 weeks old tomorrow. Kerensa weighs 2 lbs 12 oz, Macie weighs 3 lbs exactly and Maximus weighs 3 lbs, 2 oz!! Is that kinda big for 16 week old bunnies?! Maybe they're rexes and not mini rexes...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 18, 2011)

I entered my ultra handsome Rory into a Bunspace photo contest! Go vote for Bobo  http://www.bunspace.com/contest_vote?contest_id=91

This is the picture:







The theme is Flat Bunny. In my completely biased opinion, he is the obvious winner


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 18, 2011)

Done and done! Go Rory!

Excellent cooking blog btw! That's one of the reasons i am so excited to move, for the new kitchen! xD Will have to give your recipes a go. ^.^


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 19, 2011)

As promised, pictures of (some of) the bunnies! It was a BEAUTIFUL day today and 3 of the bunnies went outside this evening. Tomorrow the others will get to go out. It was the first time Max and Macie had been outside since they were 7 or so weeks old. They didn't go outside since then because they both had slightly soft poops that time because they ate grass the entire time! This time they did nom on the grass but they also did binkies. It's funny, Max is more hyper but Macie did more binkies and bunny 500s. And then they both let me pick them up fine to take them back inside but Kerensa made me chase her around for a while before I could grab her! Kind of out of character  Gal wasn't ready to go inside apparently.

Without further ado:

MaxMax at 7 weeks:





At 16 weeks:





Action shot:





Macie at 7 weeks:





At 16 weeks:










2 headed, 6 legged monster bunny:





I think this one turned out really cool:





Sweet Kerensa:





Wennie in action:


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 19, 2011)

If Kerensa is missing one day do not be alarmed. And don't come to California looking for her either cuz she won't be there. Nope.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh, Cait, if you met Kerensa you would try to sneak her out stuffed in your shirt! She's so cute in person. She isn't very photogenic but is utterly adorable in real life. Even people who don't care for bunnies love her! She's a pretty sweet girl, too. Not as lovey dovey as Tallulah but sweet  Apparently she was really shy with the pet sitter when we were gone which was surprising because whenever we open her cage she runs over to be petted!


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 20, 2011)

.... Like I said... Definitely don't look for her in Cali if she comes up missing!! She sounds like a doll.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 23, 2011)

They are getting even cuter!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Dave 

Time for a Neddie update. He got his last dose of medicine 1 week ago today and his last Pen G shot 9 days ago. I stare at him many times a day to see if there's any sign of the head tilt. Probably making him feel self conscious with all the staring! Good news is so far he seems fine. I'm still cautiously optimistic but hopefully I'll have a better idea if it's gone for good in a week or so. He got the Pen G shots once a week so theoretically it would have worn off around 3 or 4 days ago. I really hope Ned is better for good! I call him Nedder Better a lot so hopefully it sticks 

And Kerensa scared the crap out of me a little while ago. I was doling out grapes and she put her wee paw on the door of her cage when I came over. Her wee RED paw!! And then I opened the door and her mouth was red too! And I looked around and there was a red lump under her water bottle! OH NO! What happened?! Well, I gave her a strawberry shaped (and colored) wooden chew toy a few days ago and she apparently finally got around to chewing it. And standing on it. Point is, she is fine and I am happy


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 24, 2011)

Yay Ned!!!   I'm happy he's doing well off the meds! Here's hope he's a cured fellow. 

And that would have scared me too if I'd seen that on my bunnies! Silly Kerensa.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 24, 2011)

Awww they're adorable!

I just want to follow on from where Cait left off and say don't come looking in Australia either!

>.>


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 24, 2011)

We can pass her between us, so Shiloh won't know which continent to look. This seems like a good idea. 

I mean... Don't go looking in California or Australia, Shiloh. Those are silly places to look for a missing Kerensa. Just downright silly...


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 24, 2011)

:yeahthat: Silly indeed. lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't be stealin' mah baby girl! I love her too much!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am glad things are looking better.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 30, 2011)

Neddie is still looking good! He's actually still shedding like mad which makes him look very forlorn (I call him my ragamuffin) but his head is not tilting. 

Speaking of forlorn, all of the bunnies have different reactions to vacuuming. Ned's is pathetically adorable. I vacuum out their cages sometimes (not the litter boxes, but stray doots and fur and stuff) and Ned's cage looks like the inside of a cotton candy factory lately because he sheds so much. When I vacuumed yesterday, I opened the doors of his cage and had to do a double take because he was so well camouflaged huddling on a pile of his own fur with his head stuck behind the litter box! I picked him up and put him in his litter box so I could vacuum and the poor guy flattened himself down with his ears up and his eyes wide. I should get a picture some time, they only way to describe the look is "pathetically adorable." He looks like a scared teddy bear!

Max Max is the second least fond of the vacuum. He tries to hide under things and runs around. Macie's uneasy around it but not as scared. Phoebe just acts like it kind of annoys her, Rory can't really be bothered and will sometimes hop to a different level if I prod him enough, and Miss Kerensa seeks out the vacuum cleaner. I have to actively keep her away from it. This is the same bunny that was terrified earlier in the year when she looked through the window (her cage is by the window) and saw Paul, otherwise known as "evil monster of doom" walking around outside and would only be consoled when he came back inside and petted her.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh yeah! Yesterday I forgot to write what I actually came here to post! Yesterday morning Miss Macie sat on my lap for a good 15 minutes. She beat her old record by about 14 1/2 minutes. She sat on my lap with her head shoved under my arm while I petted her. We've had the babies for 2 1/2 months now. Am I ever going to stop saying "You're SO SOFT!!!!" every single time I pet Maximus and Mabel?! Poor Paul is getting kind of tired of it


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't decide what to do! I want to buy a photo mug. Can't decide if I should get one with 14 pictures of my bunnies or one with just the adorable picture of Max and Macie sitting in the mugs. What do you guys think?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 2, 2011)

Bobo got 32nd place in the Bunspace photo contest. Not bad considering how many entrants there were but I maintain he would have got way more votes if I had known about the contest earlier and entered him sooner! The first place bunny won because it has splayed legs so looks like it got squished. I know bunnies don't care but that seems really insensitive to me... he wasn't trying to look flat, it's just how he always looks :tears2:


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 3, 2011)

I think a mug with a picture of bunnies in mugs is hilarious. That's what I would do.  Also go Bobo!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 4, 2011)

Cait, I thought so too!

Last night I had a bad dream  Anyone else have bad dreams about their bunnies? In the dream I only had Kerensa. Pet bunnies were suddenly banned by the government and they were gathering up all the domesticated rabbits to torture them to death. I went into hiding with Kerensa and some other bunny lovers but we were on the verge of being found. I knew they would torture my baby so I was trying to quickly decide on the least painful way to kill her myself so she wouldn't suffer in their hands. I sleep with a stuffed moose (no laughing!) and I woke up hugging him and petting him and crying because I thought he was Kerensa. Very glad she is not in danger of being tortured and I don't have to pick a way to kill her and spare her that misery!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 4, 2011)

*hugs* I have had some horrible dreams in regards to my animals.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 5, 2011)

I've had so many dreams of Toby being run over/stepped on/eaten... pretty much every terrible thing that could happen, I've dreamt of. It's awful, but apparently kinda normal for us RO folk


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 8, 2011)

Ned is still SO HAIRY! Oh my gosh. I'd forgotten how terribly he sheds. I take him out in the yard to brush him and when I'm done it looks like 5 million dandelions released their fluffy seeds all at once. Great news is he's still tiltless  Pretty sure I'll be checking him for signs of head tilt every day for the rest of his life but I think he kicked it :nod:highfive::agreearty0002::clapping:inkbouce::yahoo:inkelepht:

Pardon the bajillions of emoticons, I'm just so very happy about it!


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay Nedders!!  

Also I've had dreams like that about my pets, kids, SO, houseplants... So it's very normal when you care for something to have a little anxiety about it's well being, and that carries over into dreams/nightmares quite well. Sometimes that's the only time you know you have any anxiety over it!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 8, 2011)

I think you're right, Cait. I had a nightmare about my first rabbit Cinnabun when I was a kid. That was 15 years ago and I still remember it perfectly! For some reason every couple of months I have bad dreams about my rats, even though they've all passed away. It's always that I forgot I had them and they had tons of babies and their cages were filthy and I'd feel so guilty.

The granddaddy of bad pet dreams was one I had the night Tallulah died. I dreamed I was riding on the back of a whale and it was the middle of the night and the water was black. I was holding Tallulah's dead body in my arms when the whale plunged down below the surface of the water and as we went under, Tallulah clawed my throat open and I bled to death. Isn't that absolutely terrible?! Did not exactly help me get over her death! 

She's been gone 3 1/2 years and I still miss her like crazy. As much as I love the other bunnies, Lu really screwed up my ability to love my pets because I haven't been completely head over heels in love since her. The exception is Rory but I already had him and already loved him with all my heart when Tallulah died. When he dies I'm going to flip out, not my Bobo!

I'm so messed up! And don't worry other bunnies, I love you too!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 9, 2011)

Mabel definitely wins the best belly award at our house! Whenever I go to say hi to her, she stands up on her back legs with her paws on the side of the cage. This reveals her perfect round little white belly, complete with BLACK SPOTS! None of the other bunnies have spots on their bellies. I always poke her in the belly and tell her how cute her tummy is  It is irresistible!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 17, 2011)

My bunzos have a new rabbit neighbor! A couple moved into the unit next to ours (the middle of our triplex) and the girl was fascinated by our bunnies. Today she came over and knocked on our door holding the cutest chocolate colored Netherland Dwarf named Howard! He is seriously adorable. She said he's 3 years old and she got him from her boss. She had lots of questions about his care so I referred her to this site, then went home and typed up a 4 page care sheet for him. She doesn't know much about bunnies yet but is very nice and likes him a lot and I can tell she really wants to be a good bunny mom. I showed her how to calm him down, how to clip his nails, and gave her a bunch of hay, a toy and some treats. We also told her that if she decides she can't keep him or something we will take him in a heartbeat  Hopefully that doesn't happen but good to know he'll have a home if it comes to that. She is his third home in three years, poor little dude.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 17, 2011)

How silly is this, I'm still thinking about Howard! He was SO CUTE! With his stumpy little ears and his wiggly nose and his chocolatey color... I held him for a good half hour and he was just so adorable. Kind of antsy but a sweet boy for sure and very licky. It's nice to have a bunny loving neighbor!


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 18, 2011)

Aww I think we need a picture of Howard! ... I can't quite picture him and I really really want to see this adorable-ness!

Our neighbors had rabbits too... That now live loose in the back yard. So at least your neighbor is taking proper care of him.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 18, 2011)

Cait, he looks like the chocolate bunny on this page: http://www.vpshoppinlops.com/netherland-dwarf-color-guide.html

Except he's CUTER. Sooooo cute! Poor guy was probably wondering about the crazy lady who was kissing him all over his little face and ears. It's kind of funny, bunnies are the only animals I kiss and I have no qualms about kissing strange bunnies either


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 19, 2011)

:O

I think he needs to come live with me then. Definitely. Him and Kerensa. .... Bunnynap list has been updated.  

Seeing nethies makes me want one so badly, one of my first rabbits was a ND and she was such a character. Little spitfires! But two is definitely my limit, so. Ho hum. Maybe one day.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 19, 2011)

Ha, my limit continues to increase! I don't look at Petfinder or Craigslist anymore because no good can come of it. But if Howard ever needs a new home, we'll be there for him. He was seriously adorable, if that isn't clear yet. He was a bit high strung like Dwarfies seem to sometimes be but he was quite sweet. My first bunny was a sable marten Dwarf so of course I have a great big soft spot for them!

Oh yeah and I joked with her about letting Howard and Kerensa meet. The babies would be unstoppable in their cuteness! She actually wants them to have babies now but of course I'm not going to do that  It is cute to think about though.

Forgot something else! A classmate of mine this summer said her roommate had the cutest bunny named Howard and that she didn't take good care of him  She said she took care of the bunny instead of the actual owner and that the roommate was about to move out. I wonder if it's the same Howard!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay, how funny is this- I talked to my classmate today and it IS the same Howard! She even had some pictures of him on her cell phone. She was very happy to know that Howard got a good home and said her friend ditched Howard so she could get 2 ferrets instead  Poor little man.

Seriously, though, how likely is that in a town of 30,000 people? It's like with Ned... We saw him on Petfinder and Paul said no, but about a month later we got a call from a friend asking if we wanted a bunny that his other friend didn't want. That bunny was of course our Neddo.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 19, 2011)

Whoa that's super weird!! But the world has a way of working that way, that's for sure. I once saw a really old, HUGE man rat in a horrible baitshop, and I had felt so badly for days for not getting him... When I took my rabbits to this lady while I was in college, she showed me her other pets... Including the very same man rat! And this was two months after I had seen him in the baitshop.

Now I just really really need pics of Howard, Shiloh.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 19, 2011)

Cait, I'll try to get some pictures if we bunnysit him or something. I'd feel pretty weird traipsing over there with a camera and asking to take a picture  The owner expressed an interest in letting Howard play in our bunny play pen (in our yard) next summer. There's a couple inches of snow on the ground but it isn't too cold yet, perhaps I'll invite Howard and his owner over so Howard can play in the snow! Then get pictures then, muahaha


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 19, 2011)

I like it! Also then you and the neighbor can make friends! I dig on it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 22, 2011)

Aww he sounds like a cutie.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 22, 2011)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> How silly is this, I'm still thinking about Howard! He was SO CUTE! With his stumpy little ears and his wiggly nose and his chocolatey color... I held him for a good half hour and he was just so adorable. Kind of antsy but a sweet boy for sure and very licky. It's nice to have a bunny loving neighbor!


Are we going to hear on the news about a bunny napping in Alaska?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 23, 2011)

You might, Dave! He was soooo cute! For some reason having 7 bunnies seems like a LOT more than 6 though, I don't know. I doubt the landlord would be happy but who knows. So weird, on the one hand I WANT HOWARD and on the other hand I really hope that doesn't happen because we would have a pretty hard time finding a new apartment if the landlord didn't accept us having so many bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2011)

8 is a lot! 7 is a lot! I would say don't.  We are thinking of kids and moving. Yea the bunnies are the biggest issue which is why we stopped fostering, and are not adding more till whatever we currently has passed. The lizards are easy to move and easy to care for. The dog is just the one. Bunnies require more time and attention.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 24, 2011)

Ali, we'll see what happens. Hopefully the owner will want to keep Howard!


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 25, 2011)

... Or send him to Cait.  LMAO


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 26, 2011)

Cait, you would looove him. Such a cutie pie! 

My bunnies are so funny. When I put food in Kerensa's bowl, she's apparently incapable of just eating out of the bowl like a normal bunny. Instead she has to hop frantically all around the bowl, trying to find the PERFECT angle of attack before she'll eat! I don't know why she does this. Thought maybe her ears get in the way, but they don't drag in the bowl or anything. Silly girl! 

So last night I was feeding everyone and had just put the food in Kerensa's bowl. She was doing her regular crazy food dance and I was kind of teasing her for being dumb as I opened the door to Ned's cage. He was pretty eager about dinner and fell out the door after I opened it! Then this afternoon he was trying to bite a toilet paper tube I gave him the other day (I'd stuffed it with hay) but instead of grabbing it by the end, he was trying to bite the middle. Of course his little mouth is too small so it was just like chomp... chomp... chomp... about 30 times before he figured out that he could pick it up by the end.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 27, 2011)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> My bunnies are so funny. When I put food in Kerensa's bowl, she's apparently incapable of just eating out of the bowl like a normal bunny. Instead she has to hop frantically all around the bowl, trying to find the PERFECT angle of attack before she'll eat! I don't know why she does this. Thought maybe her ears get in the way, but they don't drag in the bowl or anything. Silly girl!


Gabriel does that. :biggrin:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 27, 2011)

Kerensa's not the only one then, Ali  At least he kinda seems to have an excuse because of the head tilt!

Speaking of head tilt, Nedders is doing great. No sign of head tilt. I'm so glad he's better and didn't have any permanent tilt. Obviously we'd still love him the same either way but I'm just glad he's fine. How sad looking would a tilted one eared bunny be?

Also, I got Howard pictures  The neighbor brought him over to play in our bunny yard. Here he is, he is SO CUTE!







You can kind of see it in this picture, he has some white hairs on his lips. Makes it even harder to resist smooching him:






Diggin' in the snow:






Washin' his face after all the diggin':






His owner may be going out of town on Saturday and I may get to babysit Howard for a whole week! Her boyfriend will be staying home but she doesn't know if he's up to taking care of Howard. I love Howard and we have the perfect place to put his cage if he stays with us for the week.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 28, 2011)

Howard just told me he is cold and wants to come to warm and sunny Pasadena. I swear he said it. Not me.

HE'S SO CUTE.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 28, 2011)

Isn't he adorable?! He's even cuter in real life and a slightly lighter brown color. If we babysit him I might have a really hard time giving him back  And he really had fun in the snow so I don't think he actually wants to move to California  How in the world could two previous owners have gotten tired of him?! He's so cute and so sweet. His owner said he's MUCH better with the litter box too since I told her how to set it up!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 30, 2011)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Howard just told me he is cold and wants to come to warm and sunny Pasadena. I swear he said it. Not me.
> 
> HE'S SO CUTE.


Hey I believe you!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 31, 2011)

All of your babies are so unique, beautiful and perfect...




...and Howard needs to move in with you!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 1, 2011)

Kerensa just got attacked by Rory, here's her Infirmary thread. Don't worry, she's not at any risk of dying or anything (barring bizarre infection or something) but she might need stitches on her poor little baby schnozz :in tears: It happened about half an hour and we got the bleeding to stop and she's loafing in her cage now. I know he's just acting on instinct but I'm not very happy with him right now.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2011)

Posted in her thread.  I have a vid of Gabriel doing that. I'll post when power comes back.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 1, 2011)

My poor little Kerensa. Her nose is all swollen and funny looking. She looks so pathetically cute and has been wanting lots of pets today. When I put the betadine on her owie she's such a good girl. I put on a drop right from the bottle onto the wound and she just lies on her back in my arms and lets me do it. I'm very glad the betadine doesn't seem to hurt and she isn't acting like she's in pain. I kind of gently touch her nose to get it in the right position and she doesn't protest.

I have forgiven Rory. Of course I blame myself most of all for what happened because it was my mistake in letting Kerensa get near him, but I couldn't help be a little appalled at his behavior. How is it that he loves me so much but hates other bunnies so much? 

What happened is that I was putting Kerensa's angel costume on her so the trick or treaters could see her but she didn't want to wear it and hopped on the floor. Usually I put a barrier around Rory's cage when the other bunnies are out but she went over to visit him and he didn't try to bite her (he's better with girl bunnies than boys) and she was mostly staying away anyway so I decided to let it go. I did try to catch her a couple times but she kept running away. She'd go over and visit Rory every once in a while then bounce off, no harm done. Then she went over to see him once more and he lunged at her and I jumped up and ran over to break it up but he'd already chomped her poor little face!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 6, 2011)

Poor bunner, I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 12, 2011)

Just wanted to post that Baby Girl's little schnozz is getting better! No more pus and the bite wound is looking healthy and pink now


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 16, 2011)

I had to make an online book for a class and worked with a partner to make a book comparing bunnies and cats. Lots of nice forum members shared pictures with me and it was so much fun to do! I thought maybe people would like to see it, here's the link to it: http://www.mixbook.com/photo-books/pets/lovable-pets-6215063

Thank you to Toby, Bonkers, Layla, Wiggles, Buttercup, Jabberwocky, Natasha Rabbitova, Blossom and Hazel!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice book, nicely done.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 27, 2011)

Does anyone have ornaments for their bun buns? I want to get ornaments for all of mine but I have to admit I'm a tiny but superstitious I guess. I bought Cinnabun an ornament the day after Christmas and he died that May. Then I bought Skyler a photo ornament online and a couple days after I placed the order we found out he had E. Cuniculi and he died that May. I know it's silly to worry about something like that but I do a bit! I bought Tallulah a photo ornament at the same time as Skyler but she'd already passed away. Also all 3 of my bunnies have died in May which I think is weird.

Anyway, we were at Hallmark and I saw this adorable photo ornament. I was about to get it but then realized it says something about cats on the back  Why are all pet photo ornaments geared specifically for cats or dogs?! When we were checking out though they had these ones at the register for $6 if you bought another ornament. Sorry, I know it's a link to eBay but that's the only place I could find a picture! It's so cute though and we got one. I want to put a picture of Rory in it but Paul is adamantly opposed to it which I think is very funny. He says Rory's a bad bunny because he bit Kerensa (even though it was my fault) and for biting me 3 years ago. Guy definitely holds onto a grudge! He wants to put Kerensa's picture in it instead because he says she's a good bunny (and she's his favorite). After we got home I saw this photo ornament and this one that I don't even remember seeing in the store. They're both so cute!! We may go back tomorrow or next weekend and get the first one for Rory and the second for Kerensa, then put Neddie in the Santa one because he's such a good boy and loves food so all the candy is funny. Maximus and Macie may need to wait until next year to get their ornaments and I'll look for a different one online for Phoebs. I want all my bunnies to have their own photo ornaments!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 27, 2011)

I need to do a couple of more some time. I have a couple of ceramic stockings from a pottery store with all the buns names on them.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah, is there anything nicer than snuggling with a sweet bunny on the couch on a Sunday morning? NO! There isn't!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 29, 2011)

I made a short video featuring Rory and Ned for a class, here it is if you want to see! Didn't turn out perfect but it was my first time making a video and I'm content with it.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

It is awesome! I agree wit everything you said. My SPCA bunny is the best and I love her soooooooooooo much!
What I can't fathom is how someone could be so cruel to a creature that only wants love... and food.
Jj


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 2, 2011)

JJ, my Rory and Ned are fantastic bunnies and I can't understand how someone couldn't want them. Their loss is my gain though! Right now Rory is snuggled up with me and neither of us could be happier (he's all melted just like in the picture of him on my lap in the video). As a side note, it's a good thing bunnies don't understand English or they'd be horrified by all the things I call them. One of Rory's nicknames is Beanie Weenie Tooter Man and I've been calling him that for years now!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 3, 2011)

Paul calls Kerensa our infinite baby because she's almost a year and a half old and still looks like she did at 10 or 12 weeks (just a little bigger but only 1 1/2 lb). She's the cutest bunny ever born, in our not so humble opinion! As I've said before, it's a good thing no one knows where we lives because she's way cuter in person than in photos and someone would bunnap her.

That being said... I did give out my address to people in the Christmas card swap... Time to put extra locks on the doors and windows! :lookaround


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 5, 2011)

That was my plan all along Shiloh!!! Mwahahaha!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 6, 2011)

Cait, if you do kidnap Kerensa, just don't try to kiss her belly. She likes to lie on her back in my arms (soooo cute!) and I was overcome by the urge to kiss her soft little belly. I had a feeling it might be a bad idea and I should have gone with that feeling. Now I have scratches on my face- clawed by all 4 paws at once! I only have myself to blame  Rory is much more accepting of having a face on his belly.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol. Pembrooke is NOT a cuddle bun. She accepts petting but to her it's insignificant to her standard to be called "Cutie Wutie Patootie!" and held in arms or on her back. She turns her nose up.

Jj


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 12, 2011)

Paul and I watched a video this afternoon that I took shortly after we brought Phoebe Mae home. It was so sweet seeing her as a little baby. Skyler was in the video too. We miss our boy. He was such a lovey dovey adorable bun. Out of all our bunnies, he was probably the friendliest. I mean, ALL our bunnies love attention and being petted by us, but Skyler was the only one that would happily sit on a stranger's lap for as long as they were willing to pet him. He was so trusting and darling. We want another Dutch someday but doubt we'll ever see another Dutch with a beauty mark like his. He was so special!

I feel kind of pathetic for still being so affected by our bunnies' deaths, particularly Tallulah's. So many people out there have serious crises in their lives or have lost children or spouses, and there I was, utterly devastated by a bunny's death- and at that, a bunny that I only knew 5 months. The devastation has faded somewhat by now but I'm still deeply, deeply affected by it. As cliche as this sounds, it's like she took a little of my heart when she went. She was my little baby.

The notion that one day all of my bunnies will die is horrifying. I don't want to think about them being dead and of holding their bodies in my arms!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 16, 2011)

When the bunny is special, a heartbun, it can be difficult to move on.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 19, 2011)

Wabbit Dad, I think you're right. She was a very special girl. I think part of why I got SO attached to her so quickly (aside from her amazing personality) was that she was almost always sick and she needed me. And I think part of why I was so devastated when she died is that she was just 7 months old and I felt like her life was stolen away from her. Plus she was finally healthy and had been for at least a month, I thought we were out of the woods. Also even though I was in regular contact with her breeder, her breeder neglected to tell me until AFTER Lula died that every single baby bunny born after Tallulah had died of coccidiosis which is what Lu struggled with. They all died at much younger ages than her (like a couple of months) and if I'd known this, I would have been way on top of things when she started having a tiny bit of tummy trouble a couple days before she died. She regularly had little intestinal issues and had been much, much worse than that several times before and got better so her minor tummy upset did not concern me excessively.

I loved Cinnabun just as much as her but he lived to 7 years and was a little old man bunny when he died. She was just a little baby. 

And Skyler was a little different because he had EC and we knew a good 6 months ahead of time that he would die from it. His death was very sad but I was prepared and very, very grateful that he didn't suffer much before dying which happens to a lot of EC bunnies.

You've had so many bunnies and seen so many die, were some deaths harder for you than others?


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 19, 2011)

That is horrible that you had a breeder who wouldn't be honest with you from the start  -- I had one (but for cats) who refused to acknowledge a heart condition in the cat she sold me, demanded the body for autopsy (that was awful), then refused to give me the results... more worried about her pedigree than actually having feelings and being human. 


Even though some time has passed, it still hurts. I'm sorry you had to go through all that. Sadly, eventually they will all pass away. You can take heart knowing that they received the best care and led happy lives while here.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 19, 2011)

On a happier note, I entered Kerensa into the Bun Space photo contest with this picture:







There are so many adorable bunnies entered! Does anyone else tend to prefer bunnies that look like their own? I swear, 20 years from now I'm going to have bunnies that look like the ones we have right now because I'm drawn to bunnies that look like the ones I love already! There are several Rory look alikes, including one incredibly precious guy on the first page eating hay out of a stocking. Only problem is that his toe nails are way, WAY overgrown :tears2: I want to PM his owner and tell them to clip his nails!!


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 19, 2011)

I just want to squeeze your sweet sweet bunny!

do you have a link to the contest? I would love to see some more adorable buns! I'm really into photography... now you've given me some ideas. Oh Ellie! hehe


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 21, 2011)

Steph, it's on the front page of Bunspace!

Also Kerensa is going to be Pet of the Day tomorrow, December 21! Here's the link: http://petoftheday.com/ And if you go there after the 21st she'll be on this archive page: http://petoftheday.com/archive/2011/December/21.html

Go Kerensa


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a couple of quick pictures of Maximus, Mabel and Neddie! This is the first year I haven't done photos of the other buns. I may do it tomorrow, I didn't want Max and Mabel not to have pictures on their first Christmas so did a quick photoshoot. And tossed in a picture of Ned getting a cookie! I promise he's never had a cookie before and didn't get the whole thing (small, not very sweet cookie to start with). He loves food so it seemed like the perfect little Christmas present for him 





"I hope your Christmas is maximally fun!"





"May bells ring merrily on your Christmas!"





Neddie's Christmas wish coming true.

Sorry about the terrible puns with Maximus and Mabel's names, I'm tired


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Great pictures!

Yes, the loss of some bunny's were easier then others. I will still get sad when pictures pop up on my screensaver of certain bunny's. Gets a little easier as time goes on, but they will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## MILU (Jan 4, 2012)

I posted the link to your blog (awesome banana cake) to my friends - I love it!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 14, 2012)

Vivian, I'm so glad you like the cake- have you made it many times yet?

Bunny update! Everyone's doing well, though Rory had me panicked this morning when he was acting weirdly. I think he's fine though, thank goodness!

We got a foster bunny on January 2nd. She's Max and Macie's mama. Paul named her Nomi after a Star Wars character. I put an ad for her on Craigslist and here on the forum and only one person has been interested in her so far, I talked to her on the phone and she said she'd call back but hasn't. Nomi is a very good bunny though. She's the biggest bunny we have- in the 5 pound range! She's very smart too and loves to play and be petted. The other day she bit me when I was feeding her but it only happened the once, hopefully it isn't a habit!

Here's Miss Nomi:






If we haven't found her a home by the time Max and Macie have recovered from their surgeries, we want to see if we can try to form a trio with all 3 bunnies! How sweet would that be- Mommy and babies together again?

Maximus, Mabel and Kerensa are all scheduled to be fixed on January 17th. I get very nervous when my bunnies get surgery so we decided to just get them all done at once. Hopefully it all goes well!

Paul and I were talking tonight and came to the conclusion that if our bunnies had their own kingdom, Nomi would be the kind, intelligent and slightly mischievous queen, Rory would be the evil magician, Ned would be the court jester, Phoebe Mae would be the slightly crazy sister of the queen, and Kerensa, Mabel and Maximus would be the princesses and prince. What a fun kingdom that would be!


----------



## MILU (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi again, yes, I've made your cake some times and it's always delicious, I always spread the recipe because it's so easy and it gets so good! Btw, I guess I didn't comment before, but I love the xmas pics of your babies!! And I like the puns too.. hehe
Let us know how it goes with all the 3 bunnies having a surgery. I hope all gos well and they get back to normal very soon! 
ray:ray:ray:
Your bunnies are adorable, very very very beautiful!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 17, 2012)

Just dropped my babies off at the vet!! I hope they'll be okay! The vet said to expect a call at around noon, so 3 hours from now.

Then when we got home I went to pet Rory but he moved at the last second and I ended up poking him in the eye while simultaneously shocking him. Oops, poor guy! It's so cold and dry here that we get static shocks all the time- just petting the bunnies leads to zaps. As in, you can hear crackling static while petting them and if the lights are off you can see the flashes!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh Shiloh, I wish I found your blog earlier
in my arrival to this site! Your blog is just
the cutest thing ever!

I haven't finished reading all the pages yet
as I'm out of time but I wanted to leave you
a comment to tell you that I really admire
your blog and the first page made me feel
SO fuzzy inside when I saw the picture of
you and your bun in the T-shirt pocket!
So Gosh Darn cute! 

You make me smile! Thanks for having a blog!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm new here so have been exploring and came upon your blog. Thanks for sharing your experience and your buns. I'm looking forward to reading more. 

Absolute love Ned. What a sweetie he is. 

Hoping everyone is well after the Vet visit. 

K


----------



## MCatCar (Jan 21, 2012)

I just read through your whole blog and I absolutely love your buns! You're such a great Bunny Mom!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi ZRabbit and MCatCar! How cool that you're checking out my bunny blog  Glad to hear you both like it!

The bun buns are all doing well. Max, Macie and Kerensa are recovering nicely from their surgeries. Maximus has been acting like nothing happened ever since the day after the surgery and the girls are going out about business as usual now, too. They've all been getting Metacam each day but I decided that last night would be Max's last dose unless he acts uncomfortable. Kerensa and Macie will still get it for a couple more days at least. And I'm going to wait at least another week before putting the shelves back in their cages.

Here's poor Kerensa after we got them home, doesn't she look completely out of it? Thankfully she's back to her regular self now, though her face still has dried ointment on it so she looks kinda greasy!






Miss Nomi seems to like it here. She is such a fun bunny! Very into toys. She spends so much time flinging around toys and chewing on them. Last night I gave her a phone book with the covers ripped off and now she's torn about 100 pages out of it! Her entire crate is layered with paper now, she installed her own carpeting  She seems very smart to us, too. Somehow she keeps figuring out how to get behind our couch even though I have it blocked off! She's also getting quite accustomed to us, which is nice. No more biting either since that one time a week or so ago. And so far only one person has been interested in adopting her but they never called me back  I'll continue to update her Craigslist ad.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 21, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Hi ZRabbit and MCatCar! How cool that you're checking out my bunny blog  Glad to hear you both like it!
> 
> The bun buns are all doing well. Max, Macie and Kerensa are recovering nicely from their surgeries. Maximus has been acting like nothing happened ever since the day after the surgery and the girls are going out about business as usual now, too. They've all been getting Metacam each day but I decided that last night would be Max's last dose unless he acts uncomfortable. Kerensa and Macie will still get it for a couple more days at least. And I'm going to wait at least another week before putting the shelves back in their cages.
> 
> Miss Nomi seems to like it here. She is such a fun bunny! Very into toys. She spends so much time flinging around toys and chewing on them. Last night I gave her a phone book with the covers ripped off and now she's torn about 100 pages out of it! Her entire crate is layered with paper now, she installed her own carpeting  She seems very smart to us, too. Somehow she keeps figuring out how to get behind our couch even though I have it blocked off! She's also getting quite accustomed to us, which is nice. No more biting either since that one time a week or so ago. And so far only one person has been interested in adopting her but they never called me back  I'll continue to update her Craigslist ad.



:wave: Thanks for the update. Glad to hear Max, Macie and Kerensa are recovering nicely from their surgery. Poor girls go through so much more than boys. 

Hoping you find Miss Nomi a forever home. Someone will be very lucky to get her after your TLC. And you are even teaching her a occupation, laying carpet. lol She's a lucky bunny. You see her intelligence and are giving her some stimulation which is very healthy. Hope this update brings someone special for this fun bunny. 

K 

Just saw Kerensa's pic. Poor sweetie. Regarding the gunk, it does take time for it to come out of their fur. Dobby looked a mess for some time.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2012)

Kerensa looks like "what happened?"


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 22, 2012)

Dave, that's how I captioned the photo elsewhere  Poor girly!

So, Paul has a really bad cold and has been sleeping downstairs on the couch so he doesn't make me sick (I go to bed quite a bit earlier than him so this was the most practical solution). Kerensa's cage is in front of the window and Paul says that at night when the lights are off, the glow of the street lamps comes through the window and makes Kerensa cast a giant ominous shadow on the other wall. Creepy Kerensa stalks Paul in his sleep :shock: I can't imagine anything more terrifying!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 23, 2012)

I was volunteering at an elementary school today and went into a kindergarten classroom with a teacher. Out of the corner of my eye I saw something move and I looked and it was a BUNNY! I tried not to squeal but was only partly successful. He was so, so cute. A Holland Lop from Kerensa's breeder! The teacher has his cage on the floor and he just hops around the classroom all day long. He was soooo adorable!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 25, 2012)

Have I become a crazy bunny lady? When I tell people how many rabbits we have, their jaws drop and they look at me like I'm nuts. But I love and treasure all of our bunnies. They're all spoiled and well taken care of and happy and healthy. I wouldn't want to be without any of my babies. When Max, Macie and Kerensa were at the vet it was so weird having them gone! I was so happy when they were back home. I know it sounds like a lot of bunnies, but they're all individuals and to me it doesn't feel like we have tons of them. They're family members and they definitely make my life brighter.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 25, 2012)

There are worse things to be than a crazy bunny lady!!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 26, 2012)

*qtipthebun wrote: *


> There are worse things to be than a crazy bunny lady!!!



:yeahthat:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 27, 2012)

Rory is feeling a little under the weather. He's acting a little more muted than normal and his tummy is feeling full. This happens sometimes when he sheds but he isn't shedding right now. I will just keep an eye on him and give him extra love, extra run around time and extra salad greens! Hopefully he will feel better soon.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh, Nedderbug. I love you and you're adorable, but I get the feeling you're not one of the smarter bunnies around, to say the least!

I just looked over at him and he was drinking from his water bowl with his paws in the bowl. He does things like this every day.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 29, 2012)

We let Max and Macie play together on the futon tonight! They were both fixed almost two weeks ago and are healing great so we thought it would be okay if both of us were there to supervise. Maximus did try to mount Macie once but we pulled him off. They sniffed each other a bunch and ran around a lot and Max licked me for about 10 minutes. Both bunnies are of course still hormonal (especially Maximus), but I would say it went quite well and hopefully in another month they will be ready to begin the bonding process in earnest! It surely helps that they spent the first 10 weeks of their lives together and their cages are right next to each other and we switch their cages every couple of weeks. For the next month we'll do the cage swapping every couple of days and hopefully that will help.

Which brings us to something else. Paul and I would absolutely love to form a trio with Maximus, Mabel and Nomi since they're family. I'm not sure how to go about it... Should we introduce all three at the same time, or should we introduce them to each other separately, or start trying to get Max and Macie bonded and then add in Nomi? I just don't know!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope Paul is feeling better.

I agree there is nothing wrong with being a crazy bunny lady at all. Thats a badge of honor.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 31, 2012)

Dave, Paul is indeed feeling better. Rory's doing okay too. His tummy is still feeling full, but he's eating, drinking, pooping, etc like normal and acting okay.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 2, 2012)

Somehow I accidentally left Rory's cage open last night and it looks like he had quite the party!! I'm amazed he didn't come into our bedroom since the door was open. If he'd come in we almost certainly would have heard it since Nomi's in here in a dog crate and I'm sure they would have fought with each other through the cage bars. Glad I wasn't woken up at 3 am with a bleeding bun bun! Skyler, Ned and Kerensa can all attest to the fact that Rory likes to bite faces.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, gosh! I just got home and realized Rory got into the bird food while he was out partying last night. Not exactly the best thing for a bunny with an upset tummy! Silly Bobo. He needs to get better.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 6, 2012)

Good news is Rory's tummy seems to be starting to feel better! Yesterday evening he was out running around the living room and had a poopsplosion of epic proportions. His tummy feels less full now. He was eating, drinking, pooping, peeing and running around throughout his ordeal but he pooped a LOT. Kind of like this photo of Tallulah's accomplishment (only even more!), 10 minutes earlier the floor was clean:







Only bunny people would be impressed by such a thing and not find it disgusting 

Keep getting better, Rory!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 7, 2012)

So glad to hear. Been down that carpet. No matter what you do, you just ain't quick enough. But you are thrilled to see those little round things. 

Yes, bunny lovers do understand and do not think that is disgusting. My husband calls them "forget me nots". We love to see them. check them all the time. Part of our responsibility. 

BTW, sweet bunnies. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 11, 2012)

I am very happy to report that Rory is back to normal! Hooray! I'm so very relieved  Now we're snuggling on the couch, he's so cuddly! When his tummy hurts he doesn't like to cuddle so we've only had one good snuggle session in the past 2 weeks (usually we cuddle every day).


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 11, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I am very happy to report that Rory is back to normal! Hooray! I'm so very relieved  Now we're snuggling on the couch, he's so cuddly! When his tummy hurts he doesn't like to cuddle so we've only had one good snuggle session in the past 2 weeks (usually we cuddle every day).


:yahoo:

Good to hear you have Happy Paws! Congratulations! So glad Rory is back to his ole self and snuggling with Mom! 

It is a big relief when our bunnies get back to their healthy self after an illness. We worry so much. But the joy when they are well again, can never be measured.

So thrilled to hear.

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 12, 2012)

Karen, so true! I'm very glad my baby is feeling better again  It tends to take him a while to recover from tummy troubles and I wasn't TOO worried at any point, but I'm very glad he's back to normal!

In other news, Nomi is like a wizard bunny. Or a tornado! She's so fast and so smart and so athletic. When she's out of her cage, she just flies around everywhere, getting into every possible thing, and doing things like hopping onto tables :shock: (which she just did again as I was typing). Thankfully, we think it's cute  Paul likes her a lot so he doesn't get annoyed with her, which is good.

Now it sounds like she's in the kitchen trash can, but it's at least 3 feet tall and I don't know how she would have gotten in there without making a sound. Off to investigate!

Edit: Okay, I checked on her and she wasn't anywhere near the trash can. I think she teleported. If I wasn't afraid she'd strangle herself, I'd put a collar with a bell on her! She's like a little kid- if you can't hear her, she's up to something  Paul's sitting on the couch and he patted the spot next to her, told her to hop up, and she did!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 15, 2012)

I just have to say that Rory is the best bunny anyone could ever hope to have :inlove: Why am I so crazy about him? Everything about my baby is perfect! He's so wonderful.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 17, 2012)

Kerensa is absolutely the cutest grown up bunny I have ever seen! Why does is she so unphotogenic though? I swear, she's ten times more adorable and squeezable in person! She always looks like a little bunny quarterback in pictures instead of a fluffy little angel.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 19, 2012)

Another indication that I am a crazy bunny lady: I just ordered return address labels with a tiny picture of Skyler on them!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Shiloh,

Just reading your blog, i'm glad to hear Rory's feeling better.

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Susan! I'm glad he feels better, too 

Last night poor Maximus got scared half to death. It was my birthday and I got a box that had plain brown packing paper in it. I put it in Max's cage for him to play with, but then we were watching a movie and he was rustling the paper so I took it out of his cage and put it on a shelf over the cage. During the movie, the paper fell off the shelf and floated down to his cage. HE. FLIPPED. OUT. Poor guy was ricocheting off the sides of the cage and trying to get under his litter box and hide in his (mostly chewed up) Mountain Dew box and thumping his foot. He was soooo scared! I went over to him and tried to talk quietly and calm him down, but it didn't work. I tried slowly putting my hand in the cage to pet him and that freaked him out, too. I felt so bad for him! I ended up giving him some treats and that helped him calm down a little but he was still thumping and running away. The original bout of terror lasted about 45 seconds (a long time with something like this!) and he didn't let me touch him for a good 10 minutes. Mabel's cage is right next to his and she freaked out along with him, but stopped panicking after about 5 seconds and got over it a lot faster. The other bunnies were all fine. Poor Max Max is so high strung! I checked him over for injuries after and he seemed fine, nerves aside. 

Just wanted to share what happened to my poor baby  It will be interesting to see if he's afraid of the packing paper later. Normally he likes to shred it and burrow in it, but now I'm a little worried about showing it to him in case he freaks out again!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 29, 2012)

Just caught up. Love your bunnies as always.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 29, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Hi Susan! I'm glad he feels better, too
> 
> Last night poor Maximus got scared half to death. It was my birthday and I got a box that had plain brown packing paper in it. I put it in Max's cage for him to play with, but then we were watching a movie and he was rustling the paper so I took it out of his cage and put it on a shelf over the cage. During the movie, the paper fell off the shelf and floated down to his cage. HE. FLIPPED. OUT. Poor guy was ricocheting off the sides of the cage and trying to get under his litter box and hide in his (mostly chewed up) Mountain Dew box and thumping his foot. He was soooo scared! I went over to him and tried to talk quietly and calm him down, but it didn't work. I tried slowly putting my hand in the cage to pet him and that freaked him out, too. I felt so bad for him! I ended up giving him some treats and that helped him calm down a little but he was still thumping and running away. The original bout of terror lasted about 45 seconds (a long time with something like this!) and he didn't let me touch him for a good 10 minutes. Mabel's cage is right next to his and she freaked out along with him, but stopped panicking after about 5 seconds and got over it a lot faster. The other bunnies were all fine. Poor Max Max is so high strung! I checked him over for injuries after and he seemed fine, nerves aside.
> 
> Just wanted to share what happened to my poor baby  It will be interesting to see if he's afraid of the packing paper later. Normally he likes to shred it and burrow in it, but now I'm a little worried about showing it to him in case he freaks out again!


Hopefully it was just the way it fell that scared him and not the packing paper itself. I'd hate to see him scared of something that he really loves to play with. 

Poor baby. And poor you. It must have been so heartbreaking and scary to see him freak out like that and having it take so long for him to calm down. 

BTW Happy Birthday. Other than poor Max being scared, hope you had a nice birthday. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 2, 2012)

Karen, I'm happy to say that Max still likes his paper! He was happy when I gave it back  Guess he doesn't associate the packing paper with the terrifying beast that tried to devour him the other night. I want to put a better night light in the living room by the cages because I imagine it would have been a lot worse if Max had gotten scared by something in the middle of the night when it was dark. I hate it when they get scared! Max's little performance was the worst one of my bunnies has had, but Kerensa's had two big frights. Her cage is elevated and right in front of a window. Once she saw Paul outside and completely lost it, she was flying around the cage and thumping. I was afraid to open the door in case she came flying out! Poor silly girl, afraid of Daddy! Incidentally, she calmed down when he came back inside and reassured her. She loves him so I'm not entirely sure what happened there! The other time, they were doing construction in the apartment next door and it was rather loud. I didn't see everything that happened because I was at school, but when I came home, she was racing around the cage all panicked and she was so scared that she forgot who I was  Poor baby!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

So glad Max still likes his paper. The night light is a good idea. I know they are nocturnal, but a little light will let them know what's really there. I always leave a the stove light on which gives them light where they are. I started that when I came out during the night and startled them. Felt bad too, but after the lights came on and they saw who or what it was they calmed down. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 9, 2012)

Karen, we used to always have a night light for them, but then it burned out and I bought a fancy new one for Paul that is also an emergency flashlight, but didn't realize the construction is weird so if you actually have it set to nightlight, it will stay on if the power goes out (unless you're there to turn it off) and drain the battery, completely negating the purpose of having an emergency flashlight. Just a cheapo night light does the trick to help keep bun buns from getting scared in the night  

Paul and I miss our sweet Skyler. He was such a cute, sweet bunny. Every single time we see a picture of a Dutchie, we talk about our adorable boy and how wonderful he is. And how he was cuter than all the other Dutches  Some day we will need to find ourselves another sweet little Dutch!!

Anyone remember Howard? The super cute chocolate Netherland Dwarf that lives next door? His owner says he's doing great  Anyway, a classmate came into class the other day and put her mittens down on her desk. They were brown suede with fur lining around the wrists and very nice and soft looking. I immediately thought they looked JUST like Howard's fur! Pause a second while brain works... "Are your mittens made of rabbit fur?" "Yeah." Ack! Bunny mittens that look like Howard! I won't let Howard ever get made into mittens and anyway he's little and would only make 1 mitten. We do like to jokingly threaten to make our bunnies into mittens when they're naughty, but it was kind of... Sad? Weird feeling? to see real mittens made from rabbit fur. Also, side note: Most people in Alaska have a completely different view of fur than in other parts of the US. It's completely accepted here. You see people wearing fur hats, fur mittens, fur lined coats, fur earmuffs, even Christmas ornaments made of fur at the assorted holiday markets (like a seal shaped ornament made of seal pelt). The fur is collected (or harvested or whatever) from hunting rather than farms that raise the animals (though I doubt the Howard mittens came from a hunted wild hare).


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

Isn't it always the way. Buy something expensive to find out the way to go is with a cheap nightlight. lol. Glad to hear your bunnies have some light again. My boys have the light from the kitchen stove that we leave on for them. Plus they have their radio to hear their favorite tunes too. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 13, 2012)

If we get Nomi out of our bedroom (either because she's bonded with Max and Macie or has finally found a new home!), I'm thinking of trying to make Rory a cage free bedroom bunny. He is probably the least troublemaker-y of our crew. I would bunny proof the bedroom and block off under the bed, then set him up with a litter box and see how he does. Don't know if Paul will go for it or not but I would like having my Bobo up there


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 17, 2012)

My darling Rory turns 5 today! I can hardly believe it. He's such a wonderful bunny and we're giving him a great birthday  Pictures of his royal highness later!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's my little cutie! Forgot to take a picture of him with his presents, but he got some toys/chew things like apple branches, a reed mat, a little shaky ball and some wooden tiddly wink things. He had a good day with lots of pets and cuddles and out of cage time, and then a little mini fruit tart and a big salad. The other bunnies got salad and carrots and Paul and I shared the lemon cupcake in the first picture.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 26, 2012)

Argh! Kerensa, seriously?! I took her out of the cage and set her on the couch and within 2 seconds, she lifted her little tail and peed everywhere. I saw her tail go up and grabbed her to put her back in her cage, but all that did is spray pee everywhere. It seriously looked like she'd tried to write her name on the couch, and she managed to pee on Paul (who was sitting on the couch) and me when I picked her up. She's our #1 couch peeing offender. NONE of our others have ever peed on the couch (Tallulah did a couple times as a baby and Cinnabun peed on the couch a few times), just her. She does it every couple months. At least this time we hadn't just washed the cover! All of our other bunnies have last names and Kerensa didn't, until now. Her name is now Kerensa Tinklebunny!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 26, 2012)

Well maybe she wanted you to decide on a last name for her and she took it into her own hands. lol 

That's why none of my bunnies go on the furniture. Only been peed on twice by babies. I'd rather wash clothes than furniture. But that's just me. 

I guess the Tinklebunny will be limited to the floor? 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 26, 2012)

Our other bunnies are good about not peeing on the couch. She usually doesn't do it. She sits on the couch just about every day. It's hard not to let her on the couch because she's such a cute little snuggly muffin! Our couch is actually a futon with a rubber sheet under the cover, so no harm done if she pees on it because we can just strip off the cover and wash it at the laundromat, and wipe off the rubber sheet and clean it with soapy water. STILL.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 31, 2012)

Our dear Nomi died http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=71474&forum_id=27


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so so so sorry, I'm sending so many hugs your way.
I sincerely hope that you'll be okay.
The light shines on
Even though I can't see it
It must be real
Because the pain,
I can feel it
I may never see your face,
In this world again
But you are my friend

RIP Nomi...
Jj


----------



## terrie (Apr 1, 2012)

your bunny blog is awesome and you did a great job doing in was looking at old ones i think, but want to keep looking and saw your cooking site too thats awesome too!

Terrie


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 2, 2012)

Terrie, I'm glad you like the blog. I need to post some more photos and stuff!

Jj, thanks for the sweet poem. I'm missing my Nomi terribly right now. 

I'm also worried about Nedderbug because he's tiltier than normal tonight. He got over his head tilt months and months ago, but he still turns his head some when he's tired. He's doing it more than usual tonight. Tonight he and the other buns start on antibiotics so it will be interesting to see if the Baytril has any effect. Terrible of me to hope it doesn't? Simply because I'd rather him just be turning his head because he's sleepy rather than because he's getting ill again and if the head turn DOES go away I'd think it's because he's getting another ear infection and the antibiotic is working on it! I will keep my bunny blog updated.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 2, 2012)

*sends a million hugs* I totally understand your pain. Stay strong sweetie.
Jj


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. *hug*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 7, 2012)

I've had the great fortune of being slave to 10 wonderful bunnies over the years. Just realized that the gender is split right down the middle, 5 boys and 5 girls, with 2 of each gender in heaven and 3 of each gender still with me. Kind of weird. It kills me to think all of my babies will leave me at some point. I love them so much. Always have, but it seems like even more since sweet Nomi girl died. I'd said in the past that Tallulah's death put a damper on how much I've been able to love a bunny (other than Rory who was already with me when she died) but Nomi's seems to have removed that block. How strangely things work.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 8, 2012)

Poor sweet Maximus. My friend was over last night. She likes the bunnies and Maximus is her favorite, but I was very amused when she called him "sweet girlie" because apparently this whole time she thought he was a girl in spite of his name! She said he's just so beautiful and feminine looking with his pretty blue eyes and long eyelashes and white ears and she just assumed he was a girl


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2012)

Lol! People do that with Elvis.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 13, 2012)

Ali, some bunnies are just so pretty! When I was a kid everyone assumed my bunny was a girl, I think just because he was a rabbit and rabbits are considered feminine animals. Guess what guys, there has to be males as well for the species to continue 

In other news, Nedder is such a silly boy. About twice a day I have to fish his baby keys out of his water bowl. Apparently that's where he thinks they belong. They're very long (and not actually keys, they're plastic ovals linked together and about 6 inches long) and he picks them up and tosses them, picks them up and tosses them, repeat as many times as necessary to get them over to his water bowl and drop them in. Silly (but adorable) bunny!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 15, 2012)

My baby Kerensa just jumped out of my arms and fell 3 1/2 feet to the ground! Usually she's good about being held, but tends to get wiggly if we're near her cage. She did a bunny wiggle explosion and got away from me and fell  Then she tried to run away and doesn't want to be near me. I felt her over and nothing is obviously damaged. She can walk around. I hope she's okay! I feel so bad  I've dealt with many bunny wiggle explosions over the years and have only once had a bunny fall. A couple of years ago Ned suddenly jumped over my shoulder and fell to the floor, he busted his lip but was fine other than that. Please think good thoughts for my girl!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2012)

It happens sometimes. I'm sure she'll be fine. *hugs*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 18, 2012)

Ali, she seems to be okay thankfully! It's been 3 days now and she doesn't seem hurt, thank goodness. Wouldn't be able to live with myself if she'd been injured or worse. Does anyone else talk for their bunnies? Well, ever since she fell, Paul has been talking for Kerensa and asking me why I threw her and demanding extra treats and hugs. "Why did you throw me, Mommy? I love you!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol silly husband.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2012)

Long time no update!

Not much has changed, we've all just been happily sailing along. The only big change is that we welcomed a bouncing baby boy into our family. Big little Padraig Theodore Pudgerton, or Podge for short! We adopted him from the animal shelter where he was left with the rest of his litter. He's utterly adorable and such a roly poly little fellow. No idea on the breed, but he's going to be a chunk! At 11 weeks, he weighs 3 1/2 lbs, which is just a smidge more than Rory and Phoebe Mae. He is officially our biggest bun. Can't wait to watch him grow up! So far he's still fairly shy, but very curious and I think he will come around soon. It is my hope that he becomes a snuggle lovin' bunny because his round little body was just made for snugglin', I can tell 

A few pictures of the wee man from the day he came home:





















I have more picture, including some of a romp he took outside, but will post those later. Gotta get people to come check my blog again, right? :wink Okay, that's not the real reason I'm not posting them now. The real reason is that they're on my camera card, which is in my camera, which is on the other side for the room and I'm feeling supremely lazy  I also need to share pictures of Ned's, Kerensa's, Max's, and Macie's birthday bash!

In other news, Rory went out for a bounce in the yard and we just came in a few minutes ago. I love my boy to the moon and back. Can't believe he's 5 years old now. I refuse to think about him growing old. Anyway, the grass was wet, which meant he was all wet, so when I picked him up to carry him back inside, I held him on his back like a baby. As usual, he nestled in. I was standing there with him snuggled in my arms and the sun shining on his face was such a beautiful moment. Gave him a smooch on the nose. I will always remember it!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 7, 2012)

So glad you updated. Been missing reading about the whole crew. Glad everything is sailing along. 

Love your new bouncing baby boy. Absolutely adorable! Look forward to watching him grow in to that "Snuggle Bunny" you would love him to be. IF you update your blog. lol

Can't wait to see the pics. It's OK to be lazy. Just make sure you give Podge a scratch between the ears for me. 

How is Rory doing? I read in another thread about a wet nose? Was it allergies? I guess it was nothing because he sounds like he had a fun time out with Mom. 

And on another thread, regarding the bonding problem, most of the people do the "bathtub" date. I've been reading threads about bonding. Maybe try that? 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Karen! Rory is still a little bit... off. I don't know what it is. Weight is fine, as is appetite, output, everything. No runny nose (that was very brief), nothing. He's a tiny bit less active in his cage but that's it. Also when he was outside, he got a little wobbly once when he stood up on his back legs. Those are VERY vague symptoms though and I'm sure the vet would find nothing wrong with him, so I'm just watching! 

As for the bonding issues with Max and Macie, I guess I'll just keep trying  Between those two, Phoebe Mae, and Kerensa, we have to have at least 1 compatible pair, right?! Phoebs is very dominant but I don't know about Kerensa. Podge is just a baby so he'd probably be fine with anyone, but I wouldn't want to have to separate when his hormones started kicking in. Then again, my first ever bad experience with two bunnies together was actually with Cinnabun. He was only 9 or 10 weeks old and flipped when we introduced him to a similarly aged baby bunny, so who knows! Why do I end up with the human loving, bunny hating bunnies?!

Oh yeah, we don't have a bath tub (shower stall only), washer, or dryer to put the carrier on top of, so no help there!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad to hear about Rory. Really sounds like allergies. I know I get a bit wobbly when my allergies are in full bloom. My equalibrium (sp?) gets out of wack. 

Yea I think it would be tough in the "shower only". lol. I have no clue with bonding. The one time with Dobby and Kreacher scared the you know what out of me. I am though going to utilize the bunny run. My husband has made a divider so I can cut the run in half. I plan on bringing Dobby and Kreacher out. See what happens. I'll never house bunnies together, but I would love to see them have "time out" together. 

I know what you mean about bunnies loving humans, but can't stand another bunny. Something I had no clue until I stepped into the Bunny World. Wishing you luck with your Tribe. 

K


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 7, 2012)

Omg i love your buns..and i think your only crazybunlady when you hit double digits!!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2012)

Ha, thanks for the vote of confidence, Brenda!  We love our bunny family and I wouldn't want to be without any of my babies.

Speaking of babies, here are the pictures of Podgie that I promised earlier! I think he's such a handsome boy. Quite photogenic, but he looks way more grown up in some of these photos than he does in person. Some of the cutest ones didn't turn out sadly. Padraig definitely has a more babyish look about him in person.






















Next to my foot to show his approximate size





Not too thrilled with having his adorable tummy showed off. This photo does not depict the true pudgosity he possesses. Tonight I'm going to have Paul help me get a photo of his roly poly belly!





I feel that I should back up a bit and share the story of how Padraig Theodore Pudgerton came to be with us. A couple of weeks ago, Petfinder showed that our local animal shelter had 9 bunnies. Our shelter usually has somewhere between 0 and 1 bunnies, so 9 is a huge deal! Then another came in. 10 bunnies. Yikes! The shelter is a kill shelter and when I called and asked, they said they would need to euthanize some of the buns if there were too many. Paul and I talked it over and decided we wanted to help. Yes, 7 buns is a lot, but we had 7 in the short time Nomi was here and we both miss her presence a lot  I know I've said this before, but Padraig is our last bunny for a while! I call him our little caboose 

Down to the shelter we went. I had my eye on an adult broken mini lop male I'd seen on Petfinder (sound familiar to anyone??), but he had been adopted before we got there! Yay! So had another very cute adult mixed breed bun. That left a litter of 8 approximately 10 week old babies. They told us that the owner lived out of town and had been going to deliver them to someone here in town (sounds ominous to me, I'm thinking meat bunnies), but the deal fell through at the last second and she brought them all to the shelter. Anyway, to the babies. They were separated into two pens, with boys in one and girls in the other. The shelter volunteer was super nice and let me handle each baby. The babies were pretty shy (not handled much) and all ran away. The bun who ended up being our little big Padraig was actually the first I picked up. He was SO CUTE! Super chubby, adorable face, beautiful fur, soft and fluffy... I was smitten. He was the biggest baby and also the calmest. Pretty sure my mind was made up right then, and I asked the volunteer to hold him while I handled all the other buns. 

They were all very cute, but the tubbo definitely had my heart and the decision to go with him wasn't hard. I was briefly tempted by his brother Mike, who is a lovely all black bun. He reminded me of TinysMom's boy Tiny. But I wanted Padraig. No particular reason, I guess... He was one of 4 agoutis, I liked that he was big, I liked that he was the calmest, but none of those were deciding factors. Most bunnies are shy around strangers at first. Heck, Tallulah acted like she HATED me for the first week and she ended up being the loviest bunny ever! I just felt drawn to little Podgie though and had his name in my head right when I held him. 

So, Padraig was chosen. We took him home and got him set up. I tossed around other names for a little while, but knew he'd be Padraig the whole time really. I actually came across the name a couple months ago on St. Patrick's Day when I read somewhere that Podge is a nickname for Padraig (which is pronounced PAW-drig) and it just seemed like a perfect bunny name! I saw my pudgy little man and the name just fit. The last name of Pudgerton followed soon after, and Theodore is his middle name because it seemed to fit... and he's like a teddy bear  Something that's a little funny: I counted back to figure out his birthday, and guess what? It's St. Patrick's Day! Rory's birthday AND the day I came across his name. It was meant to be! Rory is short for Rhiordan, so now I have two handsome Irish agouti bunny boys


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 7, 2012)

I looked on petfinder and the babies there didnt look nearly ss cute as him. New zealans babies are chunky, maybe that or some chinchilla  be cute if he stayed pudgy! Podge is a perfect name lol, or lop mix..their pudgy! I rarely see bunnies in the animal control shelters but its always sad seeing them in teeny cages and their adopted out free unfixed -_-

Whose bonded with who btw?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2012)

Brenda, it's interesting. In his litter, there were 4 agoutis, 3 red eyed whites, and 1 black bunny. Some had fluffier fur and some had silkier fur. There was some difference in size and overall look, too. 4 of Padraig's siblings are still at the shelter, here they are: http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?animal_type=Rabbit&pet_breed=&location=99701&distance=0

You can see how different some of them look. Actually Carlos looks VERY similar to Padraig because, uh, I'm pretty sure that's him  There were 2 agouti males. The other was named Orson. When we adopted Podge, they took Orson down off the website, but I'm pretty sure Podge is actually Carlos, if that makes sense.

Okay, I'm super sentimental and have to admit that I saved pictures of all of Podge's siblings. Here are a few of them, so you can see how he looks compared to them:

The bunny that I think is actually Padraig (named Carlos by the shelter):





Orson, the other agouti male that is the one we supposedly adopted:





Doesn't Padraig look more like Carlos? His ears do the hangy down thing sometimes, but not as much as in the picture of Orson. Also, Podge is chubbier than that bunny. I think he's Carlos. 

Susan, one of the girl agoutis. She looks more petite than Podge and lighter colored:





Mike, the black male who I'm still feeling heart pangs over. His fur was very silky and rather long, his body was longer too, but overall he was smaller than Podge:





Lynette, one of the red eyed white girls. You can see how much smaller she is than Padraig:





Sorry this is so long, I'm just a sentimental person and fascinated by this sort of thing! I wonder of the babies may have been fathered by more than 1 rabbit.

As of this writing, 4 of Podgie's siblings are still at the shelter  Mike, Carlos (or Orson or whoever it is!), Tom who is a red eyed white male, and Gabby who is a red eyed white female. I hope they get adopted SOON!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 7, 2012)

I love pictures. Love scrapbooking! Orsons ears are super cute but his face seens smaller and shorter than podges, but carloses ears look to zmall to be podge...its a mystery..dundundun 

But orsons cutest out of all of them, just cause the ear tips but doubt theyll stay like that. Hes got a baby mewlap too!! Ha


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2012)

Excuse me, but PADRAIG is the cutest out of all of them!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol only cause hes chubby!

Is it podge or padraig lol didnt know if it was a phone typo


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2012)

His name is Padraig and his nickname is Podge  Podge is apparently a common nickname for Padraig in Ireland. We call him by both.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 7, 2012)

I would take Mike in a heart beat.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2012)

Isn't he a cutie, Ali? If we had fewer buns, I would have scooped him up to take home, too. I feel guilty about it, but at least we got 1 bun, right?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 8, 2012)

I took a nap and dreamed that we went back to the shelter and adopted Mike!

In other news, here are pictures of my babies enjoying birthday cupcakes last week  

Mabel turns 1!





Maximus turns 1!





Kerensa turns 2!





Ned turns 4!





Oddly enough, Maximus, Mabel, Kerensa, and Ned all have birthdays within 3 days of each other. Ned's birthday was a complete shot in the dark. I gave him Tallulah's death anniversary as his birthday so I could do something happy that day instead of sad  Then we got Kerensa whose birthday we know for sure, and Max and Macie whose birthday is an educated guess. It's kind of funny because Rory AND Podge both have the birthday of March 17th (both were educated guesses since they're shelter buns), my husband's is March 6, and mine is February 28. Talk about lots of cake in a short amount of time! Then Phoebe's birthday is August 1st, which happens to be our wedding anniversary. We got her BEFORE we got married so that just is a coincidence. We like doubling up on our holidays apparently 

So, in honor of the birthday bash, I baked cupcakes completely from scratch: strawberry cake with lemon buttercream frosting. The recipe for the frosting is on my cooking blog here: http://cheesewithnoodles.blogspot.com/2012/05/luscious-lemon-buttercream-frosting.html

If I may toot my own horn, the cupcakes were completely delicious, and the bunners loved it too. They only got a little lick of the frosting for the pictures, then I scraped off the frosting and gave each bun a little piece of cake  For an idea of how small, each bun got 1/12th of the cupcake without frosting! I don't usually give them stuff like that, but birthdays are special. They also all got salads (including the non-birthday buns of course) and they all got an awesome toy I call Love Bombs, which is when I take a paper lunch bag and fill it with a couple little treats, hay, and pellets, then twist the end shut and give it to the buns  Really wish I'd got photos, you should have heard how loud it was in here with 6 bunnies shredding paper bags! Love Bombs keep them busy for a long time. A couple days later they were still playing with the paper bags.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 9, 2012)

Omg you are such a good bunny mommy! Your crew is one lucky bunch 

Love the pics of Podge. He IS photogenic! 

And this exert about rory:

I was standing there with him snuggled in my arms and the sun shining on his face was such a beautiful moment. Gave him a smooch on the nose. I will always remember it!

Very sweet and I can relate. Even though Agnes is only 4 mths old, sometimes she do the sweetest most simple things and it just warms my heart and I think of all the "non rabbit people" who just don't get the joy a bunny can bring


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Maximus, Mabel, Kerensa, and Ned from the Z-Tribe. 

Thanks for sharing the pics! You do have such lovely babies. And sweet that you go all out like that for your buns. 

Cupcakes look delicious. Have to try some myself. Wonder what the Z-Tribe will think of a cupcake. 

And definitely will have to make the Z-Tribe some Love Bombs. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 9, 2012)

Awww, guess who came to the front of the cage when he saw me this morning?! That's a first! He actually hopped over and hopped around the door until I opened it, then stuck his nose out. Then I fed him and I petted him while he ate and he didn't look too scared. He's such a not brave bunny but so very sweet and adorable. This may sound weird, but his concern about me is pretty darned cute and sad and somehow makes him even more appealing. I just want to win him over and make him love me! We'll get there, baby steps all the way!

I really, really need a camera that takes video. Podgie is too adorable not to be filmed. There are some things that just can't be captured with photographs.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay, I'm not sure if I should be happy or worried. I check Petfinder and PetHarbor every day to see if Padraig's siblings have been adopted. Mike is no longer on Petfinder! Yay! The others are. But PetHarbor says none of them are there anymore, there were 4 yesterday. I'm really worried now that they may have euthanized the bunners... They were brought in almost 3 weeks ago. I really hope that's not the case, yikes! If so, I'm glad we got Podgie out, but... the others... :nerves1 The shelter opens in an hour and I'm going to just call and ask them how many bunnies they have. Let's hope everyone is fine!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay... it occurred to me that the animal shelter sends small animals to Petco if they don't get adopted (Petco does small animal adoptions, this is how we got Max, Macie and Nomi). I just called Petco (after trying for 20 minutes, they wouldn't answer their phone!!) and they said they have 3 bunnies that were just brought in!! I'm SURE it's Podge's siblings. The lady on the phone said she couldn't go look at the colors because she's the only one there and was manning the cash register, but that one of them is black, like Mike. Paul isn't home but as soon as he gets home, we're going to go to Petco and see if it's them. We need litter anyway. We're not going to adopt them if it is them, I just need to know. I feel oligated since they're Padraig's siblings, you know?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought petco cannot sell them? Unless rescue related? 

Thats sad..to many bunnies in the world not enough good homes. Are you going to foster them until they find good homes?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 9, 2012)

PHEW!! Babies are SAFE! We went to Petco and all 4 little ones are there. They were pulled by a local rescue. I don't care for the rescue in question though. In my opinion, it is a hoarding situation. We were there last summer and it was LOUD (lots of barking dogs, some were loose), very stinky, and crowded. The birds were all kept together (regardless of species or size, and parrots of different species should NOT be kept together because they can kill each other) in one very dirty enclosure. I shared my experience with a friend of mine who has a rat rescue and she agreed. We both think it's a hoarding situation even though the owner has good intentions. Won't go into too much detail as to why, but it's not great. I'm not a judgmental person and don't jump to conclusions or judge unnecessarily harshly, either. And if you read reviews of the rescue online, many are negative. 

But back to the buns: I'm sad they aren't going to the best place, but at least they aren't on death row. The rescue was doing an adoption event with lots of cats and dogs and the 4 bunnies. Hopefully they will get adopted today! I really, really hope they don't disappear into that rescue and never come out. Hopefully they will be kept somewhere where they won't be around too much barking and stuff.

It was nice seeing the babies again. Padraig is definitely still the biggest one! And after seeing them again, I am sure that he is Carlos. The other agouti boy has a pointier face and floppier ears, just like Orson in the picture I posted earlier. Podge also looks healthier than them for some reason. His fur is shinier and stuff. I was VERY concerned though because they had Gabby, the girl baby, in with the boys. The babies are right around 12 weeks old estimated age (they may be older if the person who dropped them off was wrong when she said their age), and I think it's very foolhardy to have her in with her brothers, even if it's just for the day. I told the lady that they were too old to be together even for a little while and she could have a big problem on her hands because they can mate quickly. Let's hope no mating occurs!

And I have to admit, guys... I was SO tempted to bring home one of the boys. Make sure he has a good home forever with his brother. I'm so glad sweet Podgie got a loving home at least. I will be thinking of these little ones and hoping heartily that they find great homes quickly! It is some consolation to me at least that a) it's not right before Easter, and b) the babies are not teeny tiny irresistible things. Maybe they'll be less likely to be adopted on impulse by someone who won't take proper care of them.

Brenda, our shelter teams up with Petco. Small animals that have been at the shelter for a while are sometimes sent to Petco to be adopted out. They also accept unwanted pets from people who drop them off. The pets aren't sold, they're adopted out, and the money goes to support Petco adoptions. Petco also teams up with local rescues, which is what was happening today. The rescue had some tables and pens set up with cats, dogs, and the 4 bunners. At the end of the day, they'll load up all the pets that didn't get adopted and take them to the rescue.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thats good your petco does some good work. And i think some rescues nowadays have good intentions but horrible outcomes. I think its easy to get overun with homeless pets in dire need, and hard to place them. I think its tough to come to the reality you cant save them all.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 9, 2012)

Brenda, yeah, I'm glad our Petco does the small animal adoption center and let rescues have adoption events!

As for the rescue, remember how we originally took Nomi in as a foster with the goal of finding her a family? I posted ads on Craigslist for her, and the owner of the rescue kept contacting me and bugging me to give Nomi to her. I explained the situation- that Nomi was in a great place getting lots of love and we WANTED to find her a home on our own- but the lady kept wanting me to bring Nomi to the rescue. Very odd. Why would you go out of your way to bring animals that are already in good hands into your already overcrowded rescue? I have other examples. I do believe the owner is well intended and surely loves animals, but doesn't have the ability to care for them all and I think there may be an underlying psychological issue.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 9, 2012)

I didnt know the story about nomi, but it seems like she may have some issues like you said. Hoarders are not able to rehome though, i know recyclers who replace pets when the newness wares off. Thats sad though. Theres a lady on cl that does rat rescue. No liscence or support, and she started posting saying sgell take free or unwanted buns. Then i saw an ad with her number saying she needed to rehome a bun asap. So idk if shes a flipper or what. Hopefully it ends with a positive story though


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think the lady is a hoarder per se- she does rehome animals- but there seems to be something going on. Better that the babies are with her than dead though! Truly do wish we could have adopted one of the boys, but we have enough bunnies. As I've said before, we would have taken one of the boys if we had fewer rabbits, but I LOVE all my bunnies and can't imagine not having any of them. All of them but Kerensa came from some sort of rescue/adoption situation. Last summer we were lucky enough to be in a position where we could take in Max AND Macie, and I'm glad we were able to swing getting Podge, but sadly we cannot help every bunny, ya know? Especially not when they're not in immediate danger. If the babies had been on death row at the animal shelter, I would have gone down to the shelter and adopted all of them myself, then found homes for them. I have 0 obligations this summer (other than to take care of my pets and house and garden and that stuff!) so they would have gotten lots of attention and I would have worked really hard to find them homes in the next few weeks. Glad it didn't come to that, but I couldn't let sweet little innocent bunnies die.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 10, 2012)

I've thought about Podge's siblings all day long! I so hope they end up in good homes. Podge himself is packing on the weight. Just weighed him: 3 lbs 13 oz. He was 3 lbs 8 oz a few days ago. My little chubba wubba! I wonder how long he'll continue to put on weight.

We went to a thrift store today and I bought a bag full of baby keys and baby rattles for $2. 6 in all! All of them are bun friendly in design, too. We also both picked a stuffed animal (Beanie Baby) out for Podgie. I picked a lobster and Paul picked a pig. I THINK he may have been implying something with his choice of stuffed animal! In either case, I will get some pictures of Padraig with his lovies tomorrow  I hope he likes them. Rory is crazy about stuffed animals- he snuggles them and licks them, which is odd since he wants to tear apart other bunnies. He also bites his stuffed animals if he gets mad! I hope Podge will enjoy his stuffies also


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 10, 2012)

Awww, I just witnessed one of the sweetest things ever! Rory is out running around right now, and Paul lay down on the floor. Rory came running over and Paul started petting him and he flopped down on his tummy with his feet out to the side and his chin resting on the floor for pets! Then he melted into a flat bunny. It was so, sooo cute. Rory tends to prefer me (and shuns everyone who isn't me or Paul), and Paul pretends he doesn't like Rory. Just wish the camera had been close enough for me to grab  Love my boys!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sometimes i think death might be better thsn bad dituations that lead to pain. But in this case it doesnt sound like theyll be mistreated. And i understand about the being at your limit...even if you have the time for them. 
Im glad Paul got to see the good side of rory! He must be ina chipper mood today!

O and mentioning thinking of podge's siblings. I cant get my mind off those flemish babies. I have a ladys number who breeds in bonner who might be the breeder. If so ima give her a word or two


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 10, 2012)

Brenda, I wholeheartedly agree that death can be better than suffering. While I wish the babies were going to a more reliable rescue, I don't really feel that they'll be abused or anything, you know? And I am hopeful that they will be adopted quickly. I do wish we could help them more though. At least we helped Podgie and there will be 1 less bun at the rescue to be adopted out and to take up space in the cage (if she keeps all the boys together).

Paul's just a grump about Rory. Rory is really a sweet boy. Paul holds a grudge and Rory bit me really hard a few years ago (left a scar), Paul hasn't forgiven him yet! Other than that, Rory is darling. Well, also other than that he has to be kept away from the other buns because he will go out of his way to bite their faces and leave scars... That's not his fault though! He's just doing what instinct tells him to do. He has the instincts of a wolverine  Obviously I do my best to avoid "incidents" but little Kerensa has a scar on her nose from when he got her last Halloween, Skyler had a scar on his lip, and Ned was bitten once too but didn't get a scar.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, here is a picture of Padraig's tum tum:







Maybe it doesn't look that round in the photo, but believe me, he is a round little guy! Holding him is like holding a soccer ball with fur. He's so ridiculously perfect. I may be a bit biased but I'm sure anyone who met him would feel the same way  Wonder how much he will weigh next week, he gained 5 ounces this week! I think he will be 4 lbs by his next weigh in at approximately 13 weeks.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh what a sweetie. Can see a bit of his little belly. But WOW, what large back feet. He's going to be powerful and a big boy. 

I love his face. He is a sweetie. No doubt about it! Can't wait to see what your little guy looks like full grown. 

K


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hes sooo cute, the pudgeyness still reminds me of a lop


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2012)

He has such big front paws!! They're bigger than all the other bunnies' paws. He weighs more than them so that makes sense, but they were bigger a week ago too when he was the same approximate size as Rory and Phoebe. I've said it before, but he has much more of a babyish look in person- I think it's something about the way he moves? Very darling. I know I'm biased though


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2012)

Yay, the little ones are on Petfinder again with the rescue this time! This time all in one listing with no photo, but better than nothing  This is the first time I have ever seen rabbits listed at that rescue. They aren't that great about listing their animals sometimes which of course decreases their chances of being adopted. I hope the rescue lady sexed the bunnies properly. She takes in any animal but I don't get the feeling she knows much about rabbits. Can you imagine the disaster if she sexed them incorrectly and had them in a cage together? Oy. This litter was 8 babies and I would think another litter could be similarly large.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2012)

I want Mike.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2012)

Does front paws tell how much theyll grow too or just the back? Is it bad i am biased too...love pidge but murphy and sebi are sooo much cuter with their pudgeyness and flappy ears. 
you could email her and ask her?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2012)

Ali, Mike is a cutie pie. He's all black but has little white guard hairs all over his body! They don't show up in the pictures. Very cute. 

Brenda, I don't know if paw size as a baby is indicative of the adult size like it is with doggies. Good idea to e-mail the rescue lady with info about sexing bunnies! I will word it very politely and if she's offended, it's her problem. I'm just trying to look out for the babies AND her since she'd have a ton more bunnies on her hands.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2012)

That is how Connor is which is why I want him.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't remember ever having seen a black bun with white guard hairs. He is the only black baby in the entire litter. Very handsome. The others are cutie pies, too. Wish I'd brought my camera to Petco! They were all huddled together in the cage and I was able to pet all 4 babies at once- that's a first!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2012)

Kind of interesting is that on Petfinder, the rescue has the babies' ages listed as 4 months. According to the paper work, Podgie is 12 weeks (3 months). I doubt the rescue somehow was privy to more information about the babies though. 4 months is definitely old enough to get pregnant so I hope they are 3 months! Will know if suddenly they have 12 bunnies at the rescue a month from now. And I did not personally sex any of the babies other than Podge so I don't know if they had the sexes right to start with (though they did get Podge's correct). Will definitely e-mail the rescue lady info about sexing bunnies.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, I sent an e-mail with info and links about how to sex bunnies. Hopefully it is helpful! I also looked on their website and holy cow, they took in over 800 animals last year and adopted out 500. Can you imagine? That is SO MANY! And they don't have any permanent workers or anything, it's volunteer run.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2012)

So they have 300 still?? Lol and that is really good to adopt so well, a lot of rescues arnt this lucky


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2012)

I know some of the animals have been there for a LONG time. Probably since before 2011. The rescue has a ton of animals. It's cramped. Wonder where they put the buns.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 12, 2012)

hm dk. i think as a liscneces rescue you can only have so many. Im sure as horrible as it is, some had to be put down. hopefully there are enough people voluneteering to help her keep up. have you thought about maybe volunteering?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 12, 2012)

It says they're a no kill rescue. Surely some animals have needed to be put down simply because of health issues and stuff though.

I'm not really interested in volunteering there. It's a ways away from our house and I'm going to be really busy here really soon (student teaching in the fall!), plus I have my own pets to care for and I'm not as much a dog and cat person though I love all animals. Plus, I just don't really like how things are done there. I realize that if someone doesn't like something, they should try to change it, but this isn't my thing. However, Paul and I have talked repeatedly about maybe starting a *small* rabbit rescue a few years down the road. Bunnies are definitely overlooked in this area! There used to be a rabbit rescue up here, but it closed down because the lady who ran it didn't have the time anymore. There was also one down in Anchorage, but it closed as well a couple of years ago. A new one has opened down there recently but I don't know much about it.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 12, 2012)

There are so few small furry rescues, itd be nice seeing more. I think some rescues deter adopters though so it keeps byb ect in business. 
Weve talked about taking in deathrow ect buns, but with murphy and his expenses its an eye opener about the harsh reality. I think if your licsrnced you can claim expenses ob taxes but not sure.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, bunnies sure can be expensive! We have a good deal of experience with our own buns being sick. I added it up and Tallulah cost something like $2,500 in the 5 months we had her before she died 

On a happier note, my little Pudgie Wudgie is slowly coming around. The past two times I've gone past his cage, he has hopped over to the door to greet me and then stuck his head out when I opened it and let me pet him without looking scared! I thought it was because he wanted food- and I'm sure it partly was- but I put food in his bowl and he still hung out by the door to get pets for a while before going over to eat his lunch. I'll win you over yet, Padraig!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ouch..ya im sure people had a hard time understanding why you spent that much. My parents make it sound like pets are the reason were broke! 

And congrats on podge! Hes figuring out your the food train!! Lol pidge only wants me when he wants food. Lol. I cant pet him but hell poke and nudge me. 

What does everybun think about little podge invading?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 14, 2012)

Darn! With little Podge, it's definitely 1 step forward and 2 steps back. After he was all curious and friendly, the next time I went over to his cage, he cowered in the back looking like he thought I'd eat him. His cage is in our bedroom and he was chewing on a box during the night. As I mentioned earlier, he's dark and a solid color and hard to see in his cage. I opened the door of his cage and reached in (lights off AND glasses off!) to take out the box and accidentally poked him because he was sitting in front of the box. Scared the bejeezus out of him. Hopefully it didn't hurt and hopefully it wasn't on the face! Sorry little man! He's a little weary of me today now. We will get there though 

The other buns haven't met him. He's in our bedroom where the others are not allowed. I wash my hands before and after handling him and also have a special Podge shirt I wear. After what happened with Nomi I'm worried about spreading something to my babies so he's kind of in quarantine. He seems healthy so far but I'll probably keep this up for a couple more weeks. They likely know he's here, but haven't met him.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ive had pidge for over a month so weve had a bit more time, im sure podge will come around, hes had a rough couple weeks. Shelters are rough on animals. 

And lol..buns dont sleep in my room. Im a light sleeper and their loud at night  i can still hear them from the living room though..its amazing how loud cardboard munching is!! 

I am bad about qt. With fish and buns. I feel dumb for murphy having contact with sebi. Crossing my fingers i dodged a bullet. 

Hows podge on litter training? Murphys a faaaail but pidge is learning slowly


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 14, 2012)

Podge is the perfect little litter box user  He peed outside the box within 5 minutes of me sticking him in his new cage, but no tinkle accidents other than that. He gets most of the poop in the box, too! I am impressed.

I'm not worried about him learning to love me, I'm sure it will happen. His reluctance is rather endearing. Poor sweetie! It will make things all the nicer when he does love me finally. Rory was a super reluctant bunny too and he's my favorite now! I do feel bad about poking him last night though, sorry Podgie!

I hope Murphy did not give anything to your other buns! It's probably fine. And my concern over Nomi is pretty much silly anyway- we didn't even know there was anything wrong with her until we'd had her 3 months, and 3 months is way longer than a quarantine needs to be. Her cage was still in our bedroom so she was kinda sorta quarantined, but not really since I didn't wash hands between her and the other buns and she had played with Max and Macie on multiple occasions. Just want to be watchful with Padraig even though I think he's fine. Maybe 2 more weeks of me being a worry wart, then he can join everybun else! I did like having Nomi as a bedroom bunny though. Every morning she would wait for me to wake up and would lie down so she could see me. As soon as I sat up, she would hop over and stand up on her back legs so I could pet her  Very sweet wake up! I miss it and her


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 15, 2012)

You will win him over in no time.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 19, 2012)

Awww, I love my Podgie Bear! He's so wonderful and adorable! I've been calling him my pudgie wudgie choo choo train for some reason  Weighed him a little while ago and he's 4 lbs 2 oz at 13 weeks. That's TWICE as much as Kerensa, who is our littlest bunny!

Other bunners are doing well. We were gone all day Saturday and Sunday (spending time with Paul's parents who were in town) and I felt bad for being away from the buns so much so they got banana both nights  This morning the in-laws went home though so I got to spend all day spoiling the buns! Last night I found a green bunny ball in a box and gave it to Rory. It has a bell inside and he spent a good 20 minutes throwing it everywhere! So cute. And Phoebe has been a naughty girl, chewing on the linoleum I put over the NIC panel floor in her cage. She's left that linoleum alone for at least 2 years but decided now she needs to eat it! Tomorrow we are going to Home Depot to have them cut a piece of wood to fit that level of her cage, but in the mean time I'm distracting her with lots of fun chew toys. She's a smart girl and I think she's figured out that I come running when she chews the linoleum! Instant attention! The distracting is working well though  Oh and yesterday I tripped over a fan and fell on Rory's cage. Rory wasn't bothered by the commotion, but it scared the bejeezus out of Maximus. He ran all over his cage in a panic and I had to leave so he could calm down on his own because it made him more scared when I tried to calm him. I think he thought I'd lost it and was attacking! Thankfully he seemed to forget what happened because a couple minutes later he was more than happy to get pets and he hasn't acted scared at all since


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 22, 2012)

My wee man's testicles have descended! Very recently too, I checked him on Monday and there was nothing. Actually, it looks like his scrotum has descended (is that possible?) but they look flat and empty. Hooray, I sexed him correctly! That makes a 100% success rate for me with sexing baby bunnies  I have successfully sexed 6 baby bunnies  3 of those were sexed incorrectly by whoever told me what gender they were, but I peeked and found out the truth!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol make sure to record that ina baby book!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 24, 2012)

Hehe Brenda, how funny would that be? 

I'm a little worried about Nedder. Last night he did not finish his dinner in the normal amount of time. Telling myself that he feels nice and chubby, I fed him a decent sized piece of banana right before dinner (usually any snacks do not happen right before dinner), and I gave him a little more pellets than usual. Keeping a close eye on him!!! And a couple buns have ever so slight damp noses, but it's in the mid 80s here yesterday and today and we don't have an air conditioner, though we do have fans running. Back after Nomi died, a couple buns had slightly runny noses as well and the vet determined it was because of how warm it was in our house as the heater was freaking out. That's probably what it is! In any case, Podgie may move downstairs today. He's lived in our bedroom which is upstairs, but I'm worried he could get too hot since he's so fuzzy and chubby.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah, Rory scared the bejeezus out of Paul! He looked over at the cage and saw Rory lying on his side in his litter box. Went to check on him and opened the cage door. Still lying there. Nudged litter box. Nothing. Picked up edge of litter box and dropped it twice. No reaction. Panicked and grabbed Rory. Bunny leapt up into the air! He was just having a good nap  Paul is very relieved he didn't have to tell me my boy died! So am I!!!

Little Podgie is getting bigger and bigger! I weighed him and he's now 4 lbs 7 oz. He has been consistently gaining 5 ounces a week!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 24, 2012)

Big moment for me is in progress right now: Podgie and I are having our first snuggle! I'm lying on the couch and he's nestled in the crook of my arm. Uh, sitting on a trash bag and a towel in case he tinkles. Don't let Rory see, this is our standard snuggle position! Podgie is just sitting here, letting me pet his ears, while he wiggles his nose like mad.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol! Busy days! It got up to 104 yesterday..had the door open while i was running out with a bucket to fill kids pool, mutphy stopped very abruptly from gollowing me when she got about 2 ft from door and returned to the bathroom lol.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 26, 2012)

Brenda, thankfully it has been cooler here! If it gets really hot, we have a small air conditioning unit we can stick in the bedroom window. It does a surprisingly good job of keeping the whole place cool. A couple of summers ago it saved us from some terrible air outside. It was super hot and nearby forest fires had soot raining down for days and turned the air thick and yellow. Very gross. Inside our house though, it was cool and the air was clear. Couldn't even smell smoke!

Also, Nedder Bug is doing fine. I think I was correct when I suspected that he didn't finish his dinner as quickly as usual because of the banana appetizer and bigger than usual meal. He has been acting perfectly fine!

Padraig is now 4 lbs 7 oz. A pound bigger than our biggest buns (Rory and Phoebe Mae) and more than TWO Kerensas! He's my pudgy papaya


----------



## candykittten (Jun 26, 2012)

adorable bunnies <3 but I think your blog could use some more pictures


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 6, 2012)

Thought I'd update! Everyone is doing well. Padraig has moved downstairs with the other buns. He keeps growing and growing and I get the feeling he'll top off in the 5 lbs range. So not huge, but bigger than our others! He continues to be utterly adorable and heartbreakingly sweet, but still shy. Some bunners just take a long time to adjust! Later today I will be flying out to Seattle and Paul will be joining me early next week. My friend will be taking care of the buns and plants while we're away. She came by today and spent about an hour with us as I explained what to do. I also of course have a care sheet (uh 3 pages long) with a list of emergency numbers and everything. Nervous about leaving my babies, especially Rory since he has chosen this time to begin to shed and is prone to getting hair balls in his belly when he sheds. I have told my friend what signs to look out for with him. Also signs of head tilt with Ned, and just signs of general illness for everyone. Hopefully it will be okay!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 6, 2012)

I get nervous leaving for a night lol, hubby is a bit dim in animal common sense.  pidge is 6lbs right now, thought he was small lol. Iz mr podgie still chunky?


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 6, 2012)

Your adorable bunny pics made my day!!! More, please


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 6, 2012)

Brenda, he is definitely still chunky! My little super chunk. He's the roundest little guy. 

Katherine, I will get more photos soon! Don't know if I'll have time before I leave for the airport, but when I get back I will take more pictures.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 6, 2012)

My Rory is the sweetest boy. Before leaving for the airport, I took him outside for one last good brushing. Brushed a ton of fur off, it was blowing around everywhere- my little bundelion! He doesn't really like being brushed, but he was so good. I was wearing shorts (to cut down on how much fur could stick to my clothes), and had him sitting with his back feet on my thigh and his front legs on my shoulder. He just sat there without moving the whole time even though I know he hated it, and he even gave me several kisses on the cheek. What a darling bunny! Going to miss him and the others a ton.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 11, 2012)

So this evening Paul flew out to join me in Seattle and the pet sitter decided to stop by tonight and meet everyone! She sent me a long e-mail detailing everything she did with them. Normally our buns are super friendly and affectionate with us. It shows how much they love and trust us because they were not that way with the pet sitter. 

Apparently Kerensa ran away and cowered in her litter box (the other day she let the pet sitter pet her when I was petting her at the same time, apparently Mommy's presence makes it safe!), Mabel froze and cowered, and Ned and Podge hid in their houses. Not too surprising from Podge, but I should note he DID lick Paul earlier today  And impressively, Rory let her pet him a couple times before running away. Phoebe was apparently pretty friendly, and Maximus hammed it up big time and was not afraid of her at all. Last time we had a pet sitter it went the same way and Max was the friendly one. It's kind of funny because he is by far the most easily scared of our buns and freaks at noises and movements that don't scare the others!

That's all. Just thought I'd update  Paul said he felt flattered when I told him how all the buns responded, since they obviously trust him and aren't afraid of him at all.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 11, 2012)

def a show of how our pets bond with us...my cats are more skittish than the buns though. we had apartment maintenence come out to fix our door and cats ran and hid while Pidge jumped in his work bag and started tugging on tools lol. Dont think he appreciated it much though


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 12, 2012)

Brenda, that's so funny  Cute little Pidge! Sounds like something Max would do!

Today's report from the pet sitter was good. She stopped by twice- taking her duties very seriously I see!- in the morning and the evening. She fed them in the morning, and that apparently made a big difference because this evening they were much friendlier  Podgie was scared (no surprise there), but everyone else let themselves be petted! She said Mabel and Rory only wanted to be petted a little bit, but the others seemed to like being petted. Wouldn't be surprised if they were a bit nervous- I've found non-bunny people often can't see what are to me very obvious signs of fear/nervousness in rabbits- but the fact that they didn't run away or cower is definitely positive!

Missing my babes. Today in our meanderings around town I found a Schleich rabbit hutch with 2 bunnies and Paul bought it for me. So cute! This is it: http://www.happyhentoys.com/sch41800.html 

It's really cute. Nice plastic hutch with a sunshine painted on the roof, a removable divider to separate the cage into 2 sides, the doors open and there's a little latch, both ends pull open and turn into little ramps for the bunnies to run up and down, and then the play pen. The two bunnies are super cute, one is a lop with brown spots and the other is a gray and white uppy eared bun.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 14, 2012)

I love Schleich! I get them for Charlee and she has a ton of them


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 14, 2012)

Loved reading through your blog. Your buns are all so sweet. I LOL'd hearing about your progress with Podge. 

Glad to hear the pet sitter is going well. Ironically I just introduced Agnes to ourmpet sitter for when we go on vacation later this year. Agnes is really scared of other people too. I hear ya on how it shows how bonded your buns are. Same thing here. I tell people the antics that Agnes does, then they meet her and she just scampers away and cowers and I'm like, no, she really does follow me! She really does jump on my lap and lick my nose! Hahahaha

Before I clicked on the link of the rabbit hutch you bought I though when younger describing the bunnies you got two more live ones! Lol

Anyway, thanks for the updates! I will be watching for more pics


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 14, 2012)

Um, just went back to page 1 of your blog. Thought you would want to know I'm coming to Alaska to bunnynap Kerensa. 

They are all so adorable but that Kerensa......eeek!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 15, 2012)

Lisa, Kerensa is completely irresistable in person! She is the one who visitors to our house always want to steal


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, we are back home! Everybun survived my absence  Rory's tum is a little full but not bad and now I can take care of him in person. Podgie definitely grew while we were away but is just as cute as ever! Everybun was quite happy to see us, except Rory who doesn't want me to get near him. This is how he always acts when I get back, what a grouch! He'll act like he wants me to come over and pet him, then runs away. Rory's Revenge  Podge is still shy but not as much as I expected. The others were thrilled I'm back


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2012)

Let me amend what I said before. Podge is not just AS cute as he was when I left, he's even cuter! Apparently the bigger he gets, the cuter and cuddlier he gets. LOVE.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol a statement like that with no pics is just cruel


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 23, 2012)

Could Podgie be any lazier? I just looked over at him and he's sprawled on his belly while eating out of his food bowl :biggrin2: And poor Rory is having the oddest shed ever. His top half shed furiously and the fur is rather short, but his bottom half is still extra hairy. He has a bunny mullet of sorts. 

Need to get pictures of my babes! Everyone (except Podge) got cherries for dessert tonight, they were quite pleased


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 23, 2012)

Glad everything went well in your absence. Funny that Rory holds a grudge. Aren't bunnies funny little creatures. Agnes can be moody like a real woman sometimes!!  cracks me up, it's like I can near her huffing and puffing and clicking her tongue when I do something she doesn't like.

Imwill be watching for more pics!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 28, 2012)

I got some adorable pictures of my wee Pudgerton the other day! Will post some but just have to pick which ones, there are soooo many cute ones.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday to my Phoebe Mae!! She is 4 years old today. She will get lots of salad and a new toy and a little taste of pie. Today is also our 2nd anniversary  Will post pictures of the pretty birthday girl later.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy birthday to Phoebe Mae! Kashi turned 7 and Elvis 6 yesterday. 

Happy Anniversary to you and the husband!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 9, 2012)

Podgie has had a breakthrough! He let me pet him and actually enjoyed it  We figured out that he'll let you pet him without looking terrified if you let him sniff your fingers first for as long as he wants. He doesn't necessarily look like he's super enjoying being petted, but tolerates it just fine. Then last night, we did our regular sniff and pet routine, and he started closing his eyes and melting and I could tell he liked it  Didn't want to overdo it so I stopped and closed the door of his cage, but he bounced over and put his paws up on the door, so I opened it and petted him some more! He's such a darling little baby, I love him to bits and am so glad he's making progress


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 10, 2012)

That is an awesome update.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 10, 2012)

Isn't it, Ali? He wins our "shyest bunny" award! Even Rory was faster to warm up than him  That's okay though! AND he made more progress! Last night I walked over to his cage and was talking to him, and he ran to the door and put his paws up on it! I opened it and he stuck his head out and I petted him for a while, which he enjoyed. Isn't that great? This is the first time he has ever run to the door to greet either of us. 

This may sound rather self congratulatory- sorry if it does- but I am very glad Podge is in a home like ours. We have other bunnies and a decent amount of experience. I can imagine that a lot of less experienced owners would have pushed him too hard to be friendly and would be disappointed with him. We are not even the tiniest bit disappointed with him, we love him, and let him set his own pace for becoming comfortable with us. Of course we work with him, but don't push him. It's actually very rewarding to watch him slowly but surely learn to like us.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh I agree he was lucky to find you guys.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 10, 2012)

Aww, they are soo cute!


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 10, 2012)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> I got some adorable pictures of my wee Pudgerton the other day! Will post some but just have to pick which ones, there are soooo many cute ones.



I wanna see pics of the wee Pudgerton!


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 13, 2012)

been too long since an update!! How is everyone!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 13, 2012)

Brenda, I haven't seen you in awhile either........? Have we just missed each other??

Hope things are good with your bunny family Shiloh!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Brenda and Lisa! Wow, 2 months since last update! Everybun is doing great though  Kerensa had a tummy upset that resulted in a $250 vet bill (and she was back to normal the next day, paranoid mommy here!) and Mr Podgie is all grown up now. He is every bit as adorable as he used to be though and I'm crazy about him. He is still our shyest bun but so, so cute and sweet. 

Rory celebrated his 5th anniversary of being adopted! Bad mommy forgot the exact date but either yesterday or today. I should look it up! What a wonderful day it was when I brought my sweet Rory boy home. It terrifies me that he's getting older, but I'm so happy to have had 5 wonderful years with him thus far.

Our only big thing is we adopted a kitty from the shelter 3 weeks ago. Declan. Long story- he used to be our neighbor's cat, he got lost and neighbor didn't care, neighbor moved away, I found him on Petfinder and we brought him home. He is quite good with the bunnies. We are taking things slowly and he has not been around them unsupervised yet (and by that I mean while they're in their cages- I would never leave him alone with bunnies outside of their cages), but ignores them for the most part. He met Kerensa up close with me holding her and both behaved admirably. It's interesting getting used to having a kitty around. Paul likes Declan better than the bunnies and I like Declan also, but my allegiance is most definitely to my bun buns! I suspect it will always be this way!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 14, 2012)

Aww glad that the upset tummy on Kerensa was nothing, tummy issues are scary in buns thoug, so I don't blame you.

Congrats on the new kitty addition, you'll have to post pictures!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been majorly slacking on the picture front! Jeez. Even the new kitty has 2 pictures. Need to step things up!

We adopted my sweet Bobo (aka Rory) from the shelter 5 years ago last month. Rory is about 5 1/2 years old now. I am terrified of my boy dying. My first bunny lived to a couple days before his 7th birthday. I don't know what I will do when my Rory dies.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 3, 2012)

Aww I know what you mean. Agnes is still young but I still can't believe how fast time goes and you just never know.....

Archie was a rescue stray so I have no idea how old he is and that completely freaks me out! 

I guess we just enjoy each day with them 

I'm sure 5 years has flown by with Rory. But you never know, you could have another 5 years with him!!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 5, 2012)

Lisa, I certainly hope you're right! One thing for sure is that my heart will break when Rory dies. He could live 50 years and it would never, ever be long enough. 

On a less depressing subject, I really should get some new pictures of Padraig. He's grown so much! Alright so he's still only like 6 1/2 pounds, but he sure looks and feels big. He's still just as cutesy wootsie as ever and I think he's the sweetest, most adorable guy. He will be our last bunny for a long time so he's my forever baby, which is funny because he's by far our biggest rabbit.

Declan got in trouble the other day with Podge, though. I saw movement out of the corner of my eye and Declan was sticking his paws into Podge's cage and batting at his face! Oh, he got yelled at big time. His nails were not extended and Podge was unharmed- he wasn't even scared, and this is a bunny that is afraid of just about everything- but it's certainly behavior we want to discourage!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 5, 2012)

Padraig (which btw, my iPad autocorrects his name to parfait, lol) sounds adorable. Yes post pics!  and while your at it you could put more of Kerensa up too since I want to bunny nap her.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 15, 2012)

Lisa, Parfait for Padraig, that is TOO funny! I will have to tell my husband! Soon I will post pictures of Kerensa, but for now, here are some I just got of my chubba wubba bubba, aka Podgie, aka Padraig:






















And, my favorite...






Isn't he just the most darling bunny ever? I am crazy about my Pudgie Wudgie. When I think of his name, I imagine it surrounded by little pink hearts. He is such a darling baby boy. Quite shy, but extremely sweet. He likes being petted, but hates being held, but is still so gentle! Right before I took the pictures, I clipped his nails all by myself and he just lay on his back in my arms like a baby while I clipped them. I know he REALLY doesn't like being held like that, but it's the best way to clip his nails, and he's such a good boy that he doesn't struggle. When I clip all the other bunnies' nails (except Rory's!), I need Paul to help me because they wiggle like mad!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 21, 2012)

This isn't a bunny picture, but I wanted to share a photo of my super adorable Deckie Doo, aka Declan!






He has been here for 3 months now and has settled in nicely. He's a bit of a hellion but I love him anyway! And to our surprise, he is a huge daddy's boy. It's weird, for the first 2 months he definitely preferred me, but we went out of town for a few days and some friends took care of him, and ever since we came back 3 weeks ago he'll barely give me the time of day. He sure loves Paul, though, and Paul is very fond of him, too.

As for the bun buns, everyone is doing great  Healthy and happy! They have been getting lots of toys and I make them a lot of homemade toys. Sweet little Podgie is the daintiest bunny ever even though he's the biggest and still not neutered (that will happen soon). He is our neatest bunny and eats treats so politely. The other bunnies all tear food out of our hands (to the point that I have to cut bananas into tiny pieces for Ned or he'll eat so fast he chokes), and Podgie will just gently nibble on whatever we offer him! Funny boy.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2012)

wow podge grew up!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 how many pounds did he end up getting lol i know we all debated it..and those big ears never flopped like i thought they might! 

love cross eyed kittys


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 21, 2012)

Brenda, my baby boy is right about 7 lbs! I know it's not big as far as bunnies go, but he seems so much bigger than all the others. Funny that my youngest one is the biggest one. If you can't tell, uhhh... I have a slight Podge infatuation  Love all my babies and am crazy about all of them too, but Podgie melts my heart especially! Paul says he's just like any other rabbit and I'm just blinded by love, but whatever  He is my super special little man.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 21, 2012)

Have just finished reading through it and I have loved every minute. What a fantastic bunny family you have and they all seem such different little characters. Padraig is adorable, just want to reach out and hug him and my favourite photo...has to be of Mabel in the cookie jar...did I laugh at that. Don't know where you find all the energy to look after so many, I have three and I find it exhausting sometimes but love how they interact and how different they all are. 

And they are all so lovely, look forward to reading lots more about them..


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 22, 2012)

Chrisdoc, I'm glad you like the blog  Just noticed it's 33 pages long, wow! Yes, all my bunnies have their own personalities and likes and dislikes. I love them to bits and life would be SO much duller and less snuggly without them. They are my babies! I love Declan but the bunnies will always have my heart. It seems like I was destined to be a crazy bunny person. My mom took me home from the hospital in a pair of bunny pajamas she sewed, the first stuffed animal I ever picked was a bunny at the age of about 9 months, I was a bunny fanatic as a child, and got my first rabbit at the age of 10. I adore animals in general but bunnies are so special.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 22, 2012)

I've only recently returned to bunnies but I've a slave now. Can't remember what it was like before they arrived and I just love watching everything they get up to. I've always had animals and we had a bunny when I was around 12, he lived in the garden and used to go out with no run or enclosure and he never left the garden. He got poorly, paralysed back legs and we had to let him go, I'll never forget his lovely little face and his sweet nature. 

I had a dog also for nearly 17 years who unfortunately got sick as well and it broke my heart to see her go. 

Anyway, my buns came by chance, not expected but I took them out, read loads and am now so enjoying their antics that when I'm not with them, I miss them dreadfully, I'm looking after a friends dog over the holidays and things have not worked exactly how I thought they would, more details on my blog. 

I love all your buns and from your descriptions, they all have very different personalities. I love little neddie, that photo of him leaning onthe top of the cage is priceless. That's the thing non-bunny people don't understand is that these little rascals all have such distinct characters. I never stop marvelling at how intelligent they are and crazy at other times. 

Look forward to reading much more and seeing more beautiful photos. 

Yes, I did read it all through at once. This site is taking up far too much of my time hahaha. I'm trying to read all of the blogs as I love all the news about everyone elses boys and girls.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2012)

SnowyShiloh said:


> Brenda, my baby boy is right about 7 lbs! I know it's not big as far as bunnies go, but he seems so much bigger than all the others. Funny that my youngest one is the biggest one. If you can't tell, uhhh... I have a slight Podge infatuation  Love all my babies and am crazy about all of them too, but Podgie melts my heart especially! Paul says he's just like any other rabbit and I'm just blinded by love, but whatever  He is my super special little man.





Dont tell the others...buuuut...its a big bunny thing  Seems the bigger they get, the more lovable they are! 

Has he taken a liking to anyone in hopes of bonding or is the solo plan still on?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 21, 2013)

Haven't updated in almost a month! Everybun is doing great. No health problems or anything. 2012 was a very healthy year, wasn't it? Neddie had an upset tummy right at the end of 2011- we were at the vet on December 31st if I recall- but he was just fine the next day. Kerensa, Max, and Mabel all got fixed in January, and Kerensa had an upset tummy several months ago and went to the vet, but she was fine within hours. She didn't really need the vet visit, but I was concerned since she'd never had any issues before. Rory had a little bit of an intestinal slow down during his shed in July, but it was quite minor over all. Other than these issues, we had a very healthy 2012! Hooray! The only sad part was the death of our beloved Nomi in March  She was here for a little less than 3 months, but it felt like much longer and we got so attached to her. She was supposed to be a foster bun, but I think Paul and I both knew she wasn't going anywhere. All bunnies are special of course, but some bunnies are just REALLY special, and she was one of them. We also adopted our darling Podgie in 2012 and he is very loved 

So far 2013 has been very calm, too! No health issues at all, everyone is happy and wonderful. Our big excitement is that we welcomed a foster bun a couple of weeks ago! The adorable Howard! Howard has been mentioned intermittently throughout this blog. He was adopted by our next door neighbor shortly after she moved in and met my bunnies. She loved my rabbits so much that she adopted Howard from her coworker. Funny thing is that a friend of mine told me about Howard back in July of 2011 because he belonged to her friend (coworker of our neighbor) and she wanted to know if we would take him! Anyway, so Howard lived next door for a year. His owner brought him over sometimes and he liked to play in our yard. He and his owner moved away back in August. I was completely surprised to find sweet Howard on Petfinder earlier this month and Paul and I basically agreed to take him in as a foster bun without a second thought. He is about 4 years old and has had at least 4 homes (not counting ours) in that time. We felt like we owed it to him, poor little man! Both of us are already very fond of Howard, he is just about the cutest bunny ever born and I pick him up for snuggles several times each day. It will be REALLY HARD to part with him, guys! In fact, I haven't even put up an ad on Craigslist or made a thread for him here on the forum... guess I should get around to that, shouldn't I? :innocent

Little Howard is definitely the cherry on top of our bunny sundae, aka our last bun bun. We agreed Podge would be our last, but Howard was a VERY special exception since we had already promised him that we would take him in if his owner didn't want him anymore! In fact, based on our neighbor's awful track record with pets (hint: our kitty Declan was hers before, too, and she had a husky for a couple of months when she lived here...) we actually assumed he would end up at our house sooner or later. Just hoped it wouldn't have to involve a stay at the shelter before he came here!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 21, 2013)

I remember reading about your neighbour and Howard and he´s lovely, I hope you do decide to keep him as he really deserves a home where he´ll be showered with love and cuddles. Maybe he will be the last bun lol. Love reading about them all and more pics please, we haven´t had any for a while.


----------



## JBun (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes! We definitely need pictures


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 28, 2013)

YAY! Howard is home! Well, he's been here for almost 3 weeks, but my husband and I decided that this is his forever home  We wanted to keep him anyway- he's so wonderful- but I thought I should at least make a token effort to find him a home in case the PERFECT owner came along. I made this thread for him yesterday and then heard from a very kind breeder who used to own him. She filled me in on more of his past. After we learned about everything- 7 homes in just under 4 years- we decided he has had enough and needs to stay with us! He will get everything he could possibly need or want here, and he's had our love ever since we brought him home. Heck, I fell in love with him the first time I saw him a year and a half ago.

So, please officially welcome HOWARD to our family! He is our last bunny child and such a special one to boot! I'm going to throw him a tiny bunny party and take some pictures  We will also probably rename him since he's in his forever home now and has had at least 3 names already (Czech, Franklin, and Howard), so 1 more permanent name won't hurt!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 29, 2013)

Here are some pictures of our little guy! Sorry they aren't very good. He's not super photogenic and I am an awful photographer who has to work with terrible lighting! The only way to keep him on the blanket for the photo was to pet him and then take the picture as soon as I moved my hand out of the way 






Flinging his paper towel tube toy:






And scratching his ear  Looks like he's waving hello to his fans!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 29, 2013)

Paul thought of the perfect new name for our little guy! Ganache with the nickname Nash because he is our little chocolate bunny. Yes, we know ganache is pronounced ga-NOSH, but Nash just seems like a better nickname than Nosh  So we are going to give the name Ganache/Nash a try for a few days and see how it goes.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm so glad you decided to keep him!! I saw the thread yesterday but so glad to see you've decided this  he is a handsome boy and will be a great addition to your family.
Ganache is a great name. I love the creativeness. You have great bunny names. I even think Nosh is a cute nickname but Nash is too.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 29, 2013)

I love his little food wave...he is such a cute little lad. The name is so good as well, I actually like Nash as nosh makes me think he´s a little glutton haha.

Great to hear you´ve decided to keep him, he really deserves to have a home for life with people who will love and spoil him.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 29, 2013)

It's funny, he is the least gluttonous of our bunnies- I think Ned wins that particular award! Nash gets unlimited pellets because I'm trying to help him plump up a bit. He eats less than the other buns and is very polite when I hand out salad and little bits of fruit. I think maybe he isn't accustomed to fruits and veggies? Podge is very dainty and polite too, but all the others go wild and tear food out of our hands! So funny!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 29, 2013)

Then I definitely think you should call him Nash instead of Nosh !!!

I have a mixture as well, Bandy is a little glutton and food thief but Snowy doesn´t wolf the food down. Houdini is a restrained eater and goes back and forth to his pellets and sometimes doesn´t even bother with his salad...which makes the other two very happy as they get the leftovers the next morning lol.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 29, 2013)

Bunnies are funny, aren't they? Kerensa started out being pretty dainty, but now she's as ravenous as the others. It's not like they're in competition with each other- no one is stealing anyone else's food- but they're greedy anyway! It's also kind of funny, Nash and Podge are definitely our tidiest bunnies, even though they're unneutered males (going to get them neutered soon). Phoebe Mae and Mabel are our messiest ones, and the others fall somewhere in between.

Also I realized that all our bunnies have names in pairs except Rory and Kerensa! We have 2 P names, 2 N names, 2 M names, then an R and a K. Also I think it's kind of funny that Nosh is a shortened form of Ganache, since we called Nomi "Noms" a lot. Noms and Nosh. Hehe. We ARE calling our new boy Nash, but all my buns have tons of nicknames so I'm sure he'll get called Nosh sometimes too! So far I have only slipped up and called him Howard once, and I almost typed Howard also. Hopefully it won't take too long to get used to calling him Nash. The name really seems to fit him for some reason and Ganache is so cute and perfect for a little chocolate bunny. Renaming him may have been unnecessary, but for me, naming my pets is kind of a rite of passage, ya know? I guess technically Paul named him- he named Nomi as well- but the point is that he is our boy now and we carefully picked a name just for him.

Something occurred to me last night! THE highlight of going to the fair every year for us is looking at all the bunnies. I wonder if Nash may have been at the fair any of the years we went? I can remember seeing some positively adorable chocolate colored Polish bunnies there, they stole my heart. Maybe one of them was my little man!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 29, 2013)

Update time! The kind breeder who contacted me about Nash- I think she originally purchased him from his breeder and had him in her breeding program for a bit- confirmed that he was at the fair for 2 years! So that means we DID see him! How cool is that? And how amusing that my love of little chocolate Polish bunnies started when I saw HIM  He was at the fair the same time as Kerensa then I think, in 2010. Don't think I got any pictures of him because I only took a few pictures that year and they were mostly of Kerensa, but he was I think at the fair in 2009 as well. Going to try to locate my pictures from the fair that year and see if he is in any of them! My Photobucket account doesn't have any fair pictures from 2009 but hopefully we have them stored around here somewhere.

Oh and I will probably have some pictures of Nash in earlier years to share since the nice breeder lady is going to e-mail me what she has!


----------



## JBun (Jan 29, 2013)

That's fun that you are able to find out so much about him now that this lady has been in touch. How did she happen to come across Nash's foster post and know that Nash was the same rabbit she had all those years ago? That's great that she did though. I'm sure it'll be fun to get some pics of him when he's younger. You'll have to post a few.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 30, 2013)

Jbun, I think she recognized him because of the tattoo in his ear! She did the tattoo  And she said she happened to Google "Polish rabbit Alaska" (or something along those lines) and the thread popped up. I'd imagine she also just recognized him because he was one of her breeder rabbits in the past- I know I would recognize mine anywhere, too! Wonder how many little babies he has bouncing around out there  Baby Nashes, kill me now. Hard to imagine anything cuter than him!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow small world and talk about this being even more meant to be that your paths crossed again


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, what an amazing coincidence and that she remembered. It would be nice to see some photos of the younger Nash.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 1, 2013)

Haven't received pictures of Nash yet, I'll wait a couple days more and then e-mail the lady since she gave me her e-mail address  I think she only registered here to reply to Nash's thread so she probably is not checking her PMs, understandably! 

I am in love with my little chocolate bunny. He is so darling, I just want to snuggle him all the time. So tiny, so cute, so sweet, so friendly. Awww. Sometimes I pretend to nom on his itty bitty ears! He accepts all of the love with grace, so that's good 

Still getting used to calling him by a different name. Have slipped and called him Howard or Howie a couple times. I usually end up calling him my little chocolate bunny, which is one heck of a long name! "Come here, My Little Chocolate Bunny!" Yeah, not so much  In the process of thinking of names for him, we came up with Toblerone (Tobie for short, I LOVE Toblerone) and Rolo. So cute! Maybe future bun buns can have those names. I kind of wanted to call him Chocolate Chip, but my husband thought it was too boring. I agree, not super unique, but cute and it fits him. He is tiny like a chocolate chip!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 1, 2013)

I saw the post about the breeder saying she knew him, that was so strange and must have been great for you to know a bit about his background. He is such a cuddly little boy and I´m sure he´s enjoying all the fuss and love especially if he´s been passed around like a parcel. 

I love the names you´ve got Toblerone and Rolo, are you a chocolate fan lol. 

Can´t wait to see if she sends you photos of little Nash, would be really interesting.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 17, 2013)

Just a little update! Everyone is doing great. Loving my little Nash more every day. I still call him Howie accidentally, oops! He is the sweetest little man and I'm glad he's here. I just want to snuggle him all the time! Of course I feel like that about all my bunnies  But he is a special boy. Uh, they're all special, but you know what I mean 

Haven't got pictures from the breeder lady yet, I've been busy with work and also sick so got distracted. I will e-mail her though and ask about them!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 2, 2013)

Haven't updated in a while! Everybun is wonderful. No one's had to go to the vet or anything since Kerensa had an upset tummy I think last summer and she was fine by that evening. She is as cute and cuddly as ever. My beloved Rory turned 6 years old in March and is still going strong, hooray! Neddie is a little but overweight right now and I need to help him slim down, he tended towards being underweight for about a year after his ear infection so I'm actually glad we're having the opposite problem now. He seems so much better and doesn't turn his head at ALL anymore, which is great! It's amazing how much 1 little ear infection impacted his life and health for so long! We're still really careful about not stressing him out though because we don't want a relapse. 

Phoebe Mae went to work with me for Easter (I work with special needs kids) and I carried her around in an Easter basket. She did so well and got lots of pets and cuddles from the kids! Maximus is still super sweet and easily startled, and Mabel is like a little Phoebe clone in her personality (though she's a bit more hyper than Phoebs!). Podgie is still my big baby, the biggest of all the bunnies and rather shy but SO CUTE! 

And last of all, my wee chocolate bunny. He is so, so darling and I just want to hug him all the time. He's been here since January and I love him to bits. He awkwardly enough does not really have a name- how awful is that?- We sometimes refer to him as Nash when talking to each other, but I just call him Chocolate Bunny or Choci Bear when talking to him because that's what he is! We're considering trying out the name Palmer. It's the name of the company that makes Bunny Munny and other chocolates at Easter time, AND it's a town here in Alaska! I get the feeling I'll still just call him Chocolate Bunny but that's not much of a name, is it?


----------



## JBun (May 5, 2013)

I'm glad all your clan is doing well. That sounds like it was fun for the kids to see your bunny. I know the kids around here are always begging me to bring the bunnies out to play. And I love to hear about Howie/Chocolate bunny, not quite sure what to call him either, haha, but I loved his rescue story, and always love to hear that he is doing well. He sounds like a very sweet little bun


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 20, 2013)

My sweet Ned has another ear infection! This is his thread in the Infirmary if you want to read about it: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f27/ned-has-another-ear-infection-75047/ I really hope he gets better again with no lasting damage and doesn't get an ear infection again!!! He scared me half to death when I realized what was wrong. My first thought when I saw him scanning with his eyes and moving his head was that he had another ear infection, but then he started rolling and at one point curled up into the fetal position while simultaneously clamping his eyes shut and alternating looking like he was trying to stretch (but unable to) with being dead still and I thought he might be dying in front of me  This all happened while I was on the phone with my boss so she was treated to me crying hysterically. Thankfully, he was NOT dying and was "just" rolling and can hopefully start to get better soon since we caught the ear infection early!!


----------



## PaGal (May 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that he has an ear infection and that he scared you like that. I would have been hysterical as well if I saw Thump behaving that way. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry Ned is having an ear infection. I don't blame you for crying hysterically I would have done the same if Ash was doing that. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 31, 2013)

Haven't updated in a while! All the bunnies are doing fine. Ned came close to dying from his ear infection (he stopped eating and drinking and was wasting away), then recovered, then gave us one heck of a scare a couple of weeks ago, but is now better again. He sustained permanent damage from the ear infection and has significant balance issues now including a permanent tilt, but he's still with us. The vet thinks it's only a matter of time- a couple of days or a couple weeks or months- until he gets sick again, but we're enjoying him while he's still here. 

All of the other bunnies are doing well, too. Kerensa had a tummy ache for a couple of days, but is thankfully back to normal! Podgie is as adorably chubby wubby as ever. Rory is 6 1/2 now, which terrifies me, but he's doing great. Super healthy bunny and actually hasn't had any health issues (he's prone to GI slow down when he sheds and UTIs) in like 2 years. Max and Macie are their same bouncy, bunny hating selves. Phoebe is as loving as ever. My sweet little whatever his name is (formerly known as Howard!) is the cutest thing I've ever seen, everything about him is darling. His name is officially Nash, and my husband calls him that, but I call him a huge variety of lovey dovey nicknames. The most recent one has been Chocolate Chicken, or Chickie for short! There's a Max and Ruby book (they're bunnies!) about a chocolate chicken at Easter time and that' where the name came from. My husband says we can NOT name him Chocolate Chicken or Chickie, but I think it's cute!


----------

